# ~*~*~* Nov 2006 Mamas - WELCOME to MAY - 1 1/2 years old!!! *~*~*~



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi, all!

It's May! Is it true - our babies will be a year and a half old this month????

*Earlybirds*
Sydney 7-27 (home from hospital 11-16)
Gabrielle 10/23

November 1
Aaron 11/1
Benton 11/1
Morgan 11/1

November 2
Anna 11/2
Conchobhar 11/2
Georgia 11/2
Noah 11/2
Otto 11/2

November 3
Avishai 11/3
Devin 11/3
Hana Rae 11/3
Ilana 11/3
Porter 11/3

November 4
Abbi True 11/4
Aislyn 11/4
Chloe 11/4
Elijah 11/4
Raphael 11/4

November 5
Alex 11/5
Atticus 11/5
Ben 11/5
Lilienne 11/5

November 6
Clayton 11/6
Eden 11/6
Ian 11/6
Ollie 11/6

November 7
Florian 11/7
Jema Bear 11/7
Lillie 11/7
Peter 11/7
Ruck Turner 11/7

November 8
Ella 11/8
Millie 11/8

November 9
Eli 11/9
Guillaume 11/9
Magnus 11/9
Ruby 11/9
Kamden 11/9
Sophia 11/9

November 10
Erik 11/10
Evangeline Lily Marie 11/10

November 11
Siann 11/11

November 12
Alex 11/12
Colin 11/12
Ethan 11/12
Ingrid 11/12
Vivian 11/12

November 13
Elijah 11/13
Jaxon 11/13
Nyx 11/13

November 14
Emerson 11/14
Zeben 11/14

November 15
Dov 11/15
Elijah 11/15
Fynn 11/15
Mikaela 11/15
Miriam 11/15
Nell 11/15

November 16
Aiden 11/16
Ava 11/16
Lea 11/16
Luca 11/16
Simi 11/16

November 17
Isabella 11/17
Landis 11/17
Morgan 11/17
Nate 11/17
Talia 11/17
Gracie 11/17
Warren 11/17

November 18
Jericho 11/18
Joseph 11/18
Ryan 11/18
Seraphina Judith 11/18

November 19
Carl 11/19
Landon 11/19
Liam 11/19
Ruby Isabella 11/19
Theron 11/19
Trenton 11/19

November 20
Corbyn Jack 11/20
Fiona 11/20
Kira 11/20
Libby 11/20
Morrigan 11/20

November 21
Aidan Maxwell 11/21
Ayla Dawn 11/21
Elijah 11/21
Greyson 11/21
Liam 11/21
TJ 11/21

November 22
Darwin 11/22

November 23
Ambrose 11/23
Benjamin Louis 11/23
Lucy 11/23
Owen 11/23
Yarrow 11/23

November 24
Alison Anna 11/24
Carter 11/24
Lily 11/24
Maaike 11/24
Marissa 11/24

November 25
Asheby 11/25
Quincy 11/25
Liam 11/25
Dorothy 11/25

November 26
Yasmeen 11/26
Omiros 11/26

November 27
Adam 11/27
Dominic 11/27
Indigo 11/27
Jonathon 11/27
Mara 11/27
Mackenzie 11/27
Nicholas 11/27

November 28
Abhainn 11/28
Colleen Rosemary 11/28
Joaquin 11/28
Khéna 11/28
Leroy 11/28
Macy 11/28
Owen 11/28
Scott 11/28
Yossi 11/28
Kaeleigh 11/28
Melvin 11/28
Maya 11/28

November 29
Aubrey 11/29
Layla 11/29

November 30
Alex 11/30
Eleanor 11/30
Jackson 11/30
Logan 11/30
Mila 11/30
Rosalyn 11/30
Sophia 11/30

*Running Total: 138 Babies*!

*PLEASE chime in if your little one is not on the list.*

All are welcome to come and chat with us. We're a friendly, welcoming group, celebrating our November 2006 babes, our other kids, our families and each other.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Subbing and welcome to May! I saw that Midnight Commando also posted a thread. You guys must've posted at exactly the same time...Which one will we use??


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

hahaha. I did rock paper scissors, 2green was the right hand, I was the left hand. Looks like you won









How do I delete the other post? the title I mean?

anyhoo, this is what I wrote on my now defunct thread:

Things have been insanely busy here. Still working on the remodel, trying to get the yard and garden ready for summer, etc. Sadly, I told our current daycare yesterday that we would only be there for 2 more weeks. I don't want to switch and I love the situation so much, but we cannot continue to afford it

gotta run - DD is trying to smash banana into the keyboard...


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Greetings! Can't believe we are hitting 18 months!

Millie had a trial in the toddler room at her nursery yesterday and wasn't convinced! She took one step inside and ran out again! She stayed up there for an hour though so I guess she got used to it! I thought she'd be moving up in September but they're hoping to move her up before that!

I've got the potty down from the loft today and put it in the bathroom so she can get used to it. Might even see if she'll sit on it at bathtime. We'll see!


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm thinking about the potty too. Diapers do not please me with all this solids-eating!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
hahaha. I did rock paper scissors, 2green was the right hand, I was the left hand. Looks like you won










Are you sure?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

So, how have nights been going for everyone lately? Atticus goes down between 7-8, is usually up for a nursing around 12 and then again around 3. He's up for the day between 7-8. How's everyone else doing? The two times a night are tolerable, but not really ideal, kwim?


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
So, how have nights been going for everyone lately? Atticus goes down between 7-8, is usually up for a nursing around 12 and then again around 3. He's up for the day between 7-8. How's everyone else doing? The two times a night are tolerable, but not really ideal, kwim?


I hesitate to say this, but DD has been going down at 7pm and getting up at 6am. I traded places with DH so I'm sleeping on the other side of the bed from her so perhaps the aroma of fresh milk isn't reaching her?


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Millie had a bad night last night - she's gone into her summer sleeping bags and has been wearing pjs with no vest as it's been quite warm here. Think lsat night must have been colder. She was basically up between 12 and 3 with much toing and froing between our room and hers. She wouldn't settle in with us. In the end we had to just shut her door and leave her to it. She didn't cry for long though and slept through till 7.

Normally she goes down around 7.15pm and sleeps through till gone 7am! Mind you she's been sleeping well since 8 weeks. Would you like me to leave now?









Am I the only one who doesn't co-sleep or still bf?


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chick* 

Am I the only one who doesn't co-sleep or still bf?

We are no longer nursing here and we are doing what you might call "on-demand" co-sleeping (is there such thing??). We pretty much go into her room at bed time and if she climbs into her bed and lays down with no fuss then that's where she sleeps. If she puts up a fuss at all then we just put her in our bed and she goes right to sleep









About 2 weeks ago she was having a rough time of it but her sleeping pattern has gone back to normal now. She goes to bed at 9 and sleeps until somewhere between 7:30 and 8:30.

Abbi will hit 18 months on sunday and it's toooo soon! we were wanting to wait until next year to ttc but as each day goes by i get a deeper yearning to start sooner.......didn't we JUST give birth????!!!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

We don't co-sleep anymore. We stopped when Atticus was maybe 10 mos or so. Every once in a while, he'll lay down w/ us, but it's not a normal thing.

I do feel like I just gave birth, but I am def ready for another one.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Uhhh maybe I'm the abnormal one we are co sleeping and nursing on demand. although I think we are out of sheer laziness on my part







Magnus has 4 molars coming in and all 4 of his eye teeth too. The nursing allows him to continue to sleep pretty well considering. I am considering night weening once the teeth have all broke through cause I'm not sleeping well. I think that I will try to make it to two years old with breastfeeding, I tried with my second dd and made it to 20 months. I have a very love hate relationship with nursing right now.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Dang! I've got to work on that night weaning.... but something always prevents me. We are still sleeping with Carl, although his toddler bed is right next to mine and he'll nap in that. Carl still nurses once or twice at night and I'd go through the week of 'pat-pat-pat' with him to get him out of the habit; but every time I'd like to try he manages to get sick or be getting his eye teeth or something is out of whack.









I'd love #3 but am committed to my skinny jeans this summer!









We have the little potty out, but boys are tricky! I guess I have to teach him to poke his penis down there, or he's going to get an eyeful! We have a lovely, simple wooden potty... I hope I don't end up investing in one of those Boon things with the penis shield.









Carl likes to pee down the heat vent, though, so maybe I should just put a pot over there. He's also pooped on the train table- you should have seen how surprised he and Cecilia were!







Hilarious, I tell you!!

This stage is just cute as can be... I am loving two kids that can handle walking from the car to the library, leaving the house for more than two hours and are happy with my mom while I CAN HAVE A LIFE! Not that my real life isn't my kids... I just can't wait for the next one.


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

This is my very first post on MDC. (So hopefully I am doing this right - haha) But a friend of mine recently turned me on to it and I am very excited to meet other mommies that have munchkins the same age as my own!

Hope to get to know all of you very soon,

Lynny


----------



## Elijahs Momma (Dec 12, 2007)

co op mama said:


> Uhhh maybe I'm the abnormal one we are co sleeping and nursing on demand. although I think we are out of sheer laziness on my part
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 18, 2008)

What a great time for me to join the conversation!  I am still nursing my 18 month old as well. Ayla and Elijah share the same birthday - pretty neat. I deal with people getting uncomfortable when they realize I am BFing her all the time. When I am feeling like SuperMom, I don't even let it get to me. Then other times, when I am feeling more vulnerable, I get insecure. Anyone else have this problem? I am pretty active in my local LLL and have some terrific support there, but the other 29-30 days of the month it's a crapshoot. Can I help it that I have awesome breastmilk? heehee


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

hello everyone! Sorry I was so MIA lately! It is crazy on this board for a while for me and I hardley made it out of my modding forums!

We still BF and Co-sleep...we actually cosleep with my son as well! Yarrow nightweaned herself about three months ago but she still get up once to switch to my other side...I think when my ds gets into bed with us she wants to be next to him...

I bet I am the only one who will miss diapers? It has some to do with the fact that I am at stash nirvana (I am the MDC cloth diaper exspert) but more so that Yarrow is my last baby! Ever. Done. Finished. End of babyhood forever.

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Potty training seems like the true end of babyhood to me and I am just not ready to think about it yet.

I love reading all the updates~!


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 18, 2008)

Can I add my little Ayla Dawn to the list? 11/21/06?


----------



## flg mama (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi! I'm also new to MDC. My son Ollie will be 1 1/2 on May 6th. We are also in transition with sleeping (as usual I still hardly sleep). He sleeps for 4-5 hrs in his crib and wakes to nurse 2-3 times. How long should 18 mo. olds sleep? He sleeps sometimes only 9 hrs. with an hour long nap, doesn't seem like enough to me. I am also considering weaning, any tips? He is easily distracted some days, other days are more trouble than its worth. Ha Ha I can relate to nursing and cosleeping out of laziness! Especially when Dad isn't as helpful as he could be.
We had a rough day today, is it possible that the tantrums of terrible twos start this early? Just when I thought I might be ready for another baby..
Today we took a day trip to Sedona. It was me, my son, and five other friends/acquaintances who are all without children (but two have degrees in child development). So frustrating I could cry! My son was so contrary, pitched many fits, and actually embarrassed me. I think I was uptight because I felt like the other girls were judging my parenting and judging my child. Not because anyone actually said anything, just the way they looked at us. It can be so uncomfortable to be a mom in your early twenties and most of your friends are without kids. No one seems to understand how exhausting and difficult it actually is. I always feel the need to defend myself, and defend mothers everywhere when a friend compares babysitting or daycare work to being a sahm. I know its not their fault, who can possibly imagine the ups and downs of parenting until you actually have a child. You never know how hard it is until you look at your child's sweet face, realize how fiercely you love him, and realize that you just aren't going to do everything right all the time, no matter how much you try.
Oh what a day.. I'm sorry for being all over the place, but we're all moms here and have been there...right?


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Welcome Ollie and Ayla Dawn! Glad you found us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
I hesitate to say this, but DD has been going down at 7pm and getting up at 6am. I traded places with DH so I'm sleeping on the other side of the bed from her so perhaps the aroma of fresh milk isn't reaching her?









This is exactly what we do. Lea goes to sleep 7:30-8, and sleeps until 6:30. If she wakes up, DH pats her back and she usually falls right to sleep again. We don't bf anymore. Totally stopped at 14 months. I went on a business trip and when I got back she was overjoyed to see me, but never asked for a boobie again.

Potty: DS (3.5 y) is still in diapers. He can sit in his own poo for hours if you let him, and doesn't care if he is wet either. Just no interest whatsoever. And 3.5 yo poo is major nasty! Lea sometimes sits on his little potty though, "Lea toilet."

Twogreencars, thanks for starting the thread. Is it holiday today over there? It is me and only 3 other people in the office today; and as you can see I am not really working that hard!


----------



## Elijahs Momma (Dec 12, 2007)

Can I add Elijah to the list as well? 11.21.06


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flg mama* 
You never know how hard it is until you look at your child's sweet face, realize how fiercely you love him, and realize that you just aren't going to do everything right all the time, no matter how much you try.


you said it, mama!! and many







to you, we definitely all have those kinds of days. hope today is better for you and your little one!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 
Dang! I've got to work on that night weaning.... but something always prevents me. We are still sleeping with Carl, although his toddler bed is right next to mine and he'll nap in that. Carl still nurses once or twice at night and I'd go through the week of 'pat-pat-pat' with him to get him out of the habit; but every time I'd like to try he manages to get sick or be getting his eye teeth or something is out of whack.









I'd love #3 but am committed to my skinny jeans this summer!









We have the little potty out, but boys are tricky! I guess I have to teach him to poke his penis down there, or he's going to get an eyeful! We have a lovely, simple wooden potty... I hope I don't end up investing in one of those Boon things with the penis shield.









Carl likes to pee down the heat vent, though, so maybe I should just put a pot over there. He's also pooped on the train table- you should have seen how surprised he and Cecilia were!







Hilarious, I tell you!!

This stage is just cute as can be... I am loving two kids that can handle walking from the car to the library, leaving the house for more than two hours and are happy with my mom while I CAN HAVE A LIFE! Not that my real life isn't my kids... I just can't wait for the next one.









Ha, ha, skinny jeans! I know...I recently lost 40 lbs and only have 7 pounds to go before I'm at a "normal" weight. I haven't been at a normal weight since I was 11, and now I want to mess it all up and get pg!! I'm totally loving being in the normal size now, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deltadawn* 
Hi Ladies!

This is my very first post on MDC. (So hopefully I am doing this right - haha) But a friend of mine recently turned me on to it and I am very excited to meet other mommies that have munchkins the same age as my own!

Hope to get to know all of you very soon,

Lynny

Welcome!! You must've had a busy day, because you have over 50 post now!


Elijahs Momma said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *co op mama*
> ...


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Another BFing on demand and cosleeping family here.







Eleanor goes down btw 9-10pm, sleeps for either 2 or 4-5 hrs depending on who knows what, then nurses about two times after that, including when we wake up. We're okay w/that. I pat her back when she stirs and starts to wake. Sometimes that works, mostly it doesn't and she wants to nurse. She's getting the last eyetooth right now.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

what the heck is an eyetooth?


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

I think we have all teeth now. Still BF and cosleep. Wake up 2-3 times a night usually. Instead of crying, he says BOOBY BOOBY BOOBY when he wakes up, until he gets one.

Last week he slept all through one night w/o nursing, for the first time EVER. I'm thinking about night weaning too, but don't know if I can handle the crying.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chick* 
Greetings! Can't believe we are hitting 18 months!

I've got the potty down from the loft today and put it in the bathroom so she can get used to it. Might even see if she'll sit on it at bathtime. We'll see!

We've had a little potty in our bath for about a month. DD loves to sit on it and say pee-pee or poo-poo but she has yet to actually do those things in there







We let her have some diaper free time around the times we think she might go. Last weekend, she said pee-pee and went to go to her potty. I followed her into the bathroom and she was standing next to the potty in a puddle of pee. She's got the right idea so we're just taking it slow.

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by katiedidbug View Post
So, how have nights been going for everyone lately? Atticus goes down between 7-8, is usually up for a nursing around 12 and then again around 3. He's up for the day between 7-8. How's everyone else doing? The two times a night are tolerable, but not really ideal, kwim?

I hesitate to say this, but DD has been going down at 7pm and getting up at 6am. I traded places with DH so I'm sleeping on the other side of the bed from her so perhaps the aroma of fresh milk isn't reaching her?
We've been trying to get DD to go to bed earlier but it is not working. She's going down around 10-10:30, wakes up at 6, and naps sporadically during the day - usually 1/2-1 hour at daycare and sleeps in the carseat on our 35 minute ride home. 2greencars - you are LUCKY!! The main reason we want DD down earlier is that DP and I never have any alone adult time, KWIM








? We race to get out of the house in the morning, and after work its dinner, play, get ready for tomorrow, etc.

Quote:

Am I the only one who doesn't co-sleep or still bf?
Don't feel bad about this. It's seems everyone is doing whatever works for them. We still cosleep but the BF ended last night














Over the last month, I've been dropping a few feedings and today is the date I set to end it for good. We would like to continue cosleeping but with no-more BF, it might be a hard call. Wish us luck - this will be very hard on all of us but in the end it is going to be for the better.

Quote:

Carl likes to pee down the heat vent, though, so maybe I should just put a pot over there. He's also pooped on the train table- you should have seen how surprised he and Cecilia were! Hilarious, I tell you!!








I spit my coffee out for that one! too funny!!!

deltadawn- welcome! I saw your post in tribal areas. I am in south central idaho







how is eastern ID treating you so far?

flgmama - welcome! i am not a young mom but most of my friends do not have children so they can't relate. that's why MDC rocks! we're always here to talk poo or anything else you fancy









Quote:

what the heck is an eyetooth?
i believe its the pointy tooth that's 2 away from your front tooth. some people refer to it as your canine

So I went to drop DD off at daycare today and the lady offered to change her policy for us if we'd stay. The main reason we were leaving is that we couldn't afford to or justify paying for when DD wasn't there. When we started, we gave her hours that we thought DD would be there and that's what we're charged for. Since my job is so flexible, some days I wouldn't take her or I'd pick her up early, etc. The daycare we are planning to take her has a 'pay for when you're here only' policy, but now that current daycare is offering to do that is something DP and i will have to discuss. I am going to haggle price when I pick her up today. The other daycare is also $2/hour cheaper, so if she can meet us in the middle we will probably stay.

I am so restless at the office today. It's nice out and I don't feel like being here. I have gotten ZERO done since I got here <<<shhhhh>>> I might bounce out early today and take DD to the park while waiting to pick up DP.

Anyone have exciting plans for the weekend??? I plan on 'stimulating' the economy







I know I should save it or invest it but I don't get alot of 'fun me' money and if I can help the economy...I will do it







I'm going to get some summer shoes and a nice fencing for my garden. I might even go get a massage....ahhhhh


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, so many new mamas and toddlers!! Welcome!

Update on Ashebys hands: severe eczema on feet, arms and hands, treated with oral steroids and I hope I can keep it under control naturally before it gets THAT bad again. Ugh, it was awful. He also had double ear infections at the same time! Poor guy.

Sleeping: down at 8pm, dreamfeed at 11pm, up at 8am. Nap from 12:30-2:30 ish.

Teeth: 16

New words: Mimi, poopoo









Nursing: on demand during the day, some days a lot, some days a little

Last week when MDC went down I was in process of uploading pics for our picture share, are we still going to do that?


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

MPS - I'm glad you found a way to comfort the flare-ups. Did you ever find out why/what was triggering this?

2green - I just realized DD is not on the list. Can you add Aislyn to the list at 11/4?

Hey other 11/4 mamas - out LO's will be turning 2 on election day this year. I will take DD to vote with me


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
Hey other 11/4 mamas - out LO's will be turning 2 on election day this year. I will take DD to vote with me










That's crazy, last presidential election landed on my birthday (the out come was not a very good bday present







) and 4 years later my LO's bday lands on election day!!!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue butterfly* 
That's crazy, last presidential election landed on my birthday (the out come was not a very good bday present







) and 4 years later my LO's bday lands on election day!!!

that is crazy! hopefully the outcome of this election will be a good present for us all









what's also kind of funny is that our DD's have the same birthday and we both also have an Aislyn.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Temper tantrums are in full force this week. Today after I dropped the girls off at school Dh and I decided to go out for breakfast.

Well it was pretty good till the food arrived then all hell broke loose. Magnus while fussing and crying banged his head on the table then just looses it. The really hard thing is when he cries he actually screams in a very high pitch (makes my ears hurt) I took him outside till he calmed down then came back in and gave him his own plate he starts to eat his food. My dh says something to him and he totally looses it again. Sooooo my Dh takes him outside, and then finally we decide to leave. We package the food up to take and he loses it again shrieking and crying to the point that I start to really worry that something is wrong with him.

He is arching his back and kicking us and literally gasping for breath. I have never seen him do this so it's really upsetting. He finally calms down in the car and it starts again when we get home I carried him freaking out all the way to our place.

Finally about a half an hour after we get home he nurses and falls asleep. Man I can't imagine weening now it's going to be really hard not to have that ability to calm him quickly with the boob.

Mama that have weened how do you handle moments like these?


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

No, I still am not sure what caused it. Urgh, I don't even know where to start! I did stop washing his hands with soap, wipes, antibacterial gels, etc... Just water now. But I never really used those on a regular basis. And his hands aren't completely better, they are still red, just not dry and crunchy. He has been indoors for the past few days because of the weather, so he hasn't been playing in the dirt, which is his absolute favorite thing. What if the dirt bothers him?!? I can't keep him from playing outside!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Last week when MDC went down I was in process of uploading pics for our picture share, are we still going to do that?

Sounds like a good idea to me. I'll start by sharing my most recent, better weather pics:

http://abrosenlund.com/photos/View.php?pictno=1
http://abrosenlund.com/photos/View.php?pictno=14
http://abrosenlund.com/photos/View.php?pictno=4

PS - MPsSweetie: glad you got Ashebys excema under control.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! We are still co-sleeping and breastfeeding on demand. I also still pump during the day while I am at work. Some of the other women at work approached me and asked why I was still doing it. I explained that DD likes to nurse a lot while I am home with her on weekends and breaks. I am worried that if I stop pumping, she will want to wean. Any thoughts on this? All the ladies at work think I am nuts. And we won't even get into co-sleeping with family members. My father in law told me, three days after DD was born, that if I did that I would kill her. Nice, huh? No one around here is really AP, at least not that they are admitting to, so I am thrilled to have all of you.

DD is a variable sleeper. She likes to nurse to sleep, and sometimes she will go down at 7, but be up at 10 pm raring to go, and won't go back down until midnight.







Other nights she is up until 10, wakes twice to nurse (midnight and 3 ish) and then sleeps until 8.

She is quite the climber. DH found her on the back of the toilet today - way up there, reaching for a shelf that is above it. She also climbs up into her high chair if you take the tray to clean it, and then likes to dance on the table!!!

Her new words this week are "uh oh" and "bubble."


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrs_mandolini* 
I think we have all teeth now. Still BF and cosleep. Wake up 2-3 times a night usually. Instead of crying, he says BOOBY BOOBY BOOBY when he wakes up, until he gets one.

Last week he slept all through one night w/o nursing, for the first time EVER. I'm thinking about night weaning too, but don't know if I can handle the crying.

Last night, Atticus wanted to lay w/ us. Every few hours he'd say duh-dide (other side) and I'd flip him over. It was pretty funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Wow, so many new mamas and toddlers!! Welcome!

Update on Ashebys hands: severe eczema on feet, arms and hands, treated with oral steroids and I hope I can keep it under control naturally before it gets THAT bad again. Ugh, it was awful. He also had double ear infections at the same time! Poor guy.

Sleeping: down at 8pm, dreamfeed at 11pm, up at 8am. Nap from 12:30-2:30 ish.

Teeth: 16

New words: Mimi, poopoo









Nursing: on demand during the day, some days a lot, some days a little

Last week when MDC went down I was in process of uploading pics for our picture share, are we still going to do that?

Well, I'm glad he's doing better. Atticus is getting over a double ear infection, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *co op mama* 
Temper tantrums are in full force this week. Today after I dropped the girls off at school Dh and I decided to go out for breakfast.

Well it was pretty good till the food arrived then all hell broke loose. Magnus while fussing and crying banged his head on the table then just looses it. The really hard thing is when he cries he actually screams in a very high pitch (makes my ears hurt) I took him outside till he calmed down then came back in and gave him his own plate he starts to eat his food. My dh says something to him and he totally looses it again. Sooooo my Dh takes him outside, and then finally we decide to leave. We package the food up to take and he loses it again shrieking and crying to the point that I start to really worry that something is wrong with him.

He is arching his back and kicking us and literally gasping for breath. I have never seen him do this so it's really upsetting. He finally calms down in the car and it starts again when we get home I carried him freaking out all the way to our place.

Finally about a half an hour after we get home he nurses and falls asleep. Man I can't imagine weening now it's going to be really hard not to have that ability to calm him quickly with the boob.

Mama that have weened how do you handle moments like these?

This sounds exactly like how Atticus has been acting lately. Today it got so bad that he was almost making himself throw up.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool I love pics!!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...rch2008073.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...rch2008076.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...rch2008066.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...rch2008042.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...rch2008014.jpg


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

LOVE the pics AllisonR! Cool pics in the background of the second one too.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

We're still BF'ing on demand, although there are times when I just don't feel like it. Sometimes when Ella's just snacking on and off every few minutes I get irritated.

Moving her into bed with our older daughter has been wonderful. Everyone is getting a much better sleep. I thing that when Ella and I were in the same bed, she just couldn't resist that smell of nice warm milk. For the past week she has been sleeping from around 10 pm till 8 am. Sometimes she'll sleep straight through and sometimes she'll wake up once. It's certainly better than having her want to nurse for half an hour every couple of hours.

We did EC part time with Ella and it has been really nice. For the past couple of months she has been going fairly consistently in her potty. If she's wearing a diaper she'll just pee in it, sometimes while sitting on the potty. Usually she's just bare-bummed and she's quite reliable now.

Ella loves to go outside. She'll often bring us her rubber boots or an article of clothing to let us know that she wants to go out. She throws a huge tantrum when it's time to come back in. It will be nice when all the snow melts off of back deck so she'll be able to be in a nice enclosed area. Our back yard has water about 8 inches deep right now (it's a low point for the spring run-off) so it's not really toddler-friendly.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are some Atticus pics:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/HPIM0467.jpg

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/HPIM0466.jpg


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
Hi everyone! We are still co-sleeping and breastfeeding on demand. I also still pump during the day while I am at work. Some of the other women at work approached me and asked why I was still doing it. I explained that DD likes to nurse a lot while I am home with her on weekends and breaks. I am worried that if I stop pumping, she will want to wean. Any thoughts on this?

We're still co-sleeping and breastfeeding here too. I went back to work full time when Nate was 10 months old and even though I tried everything I've never been able to pump more than an ounce. Right from the beginning he had solids and cow's milk during the day and mama milk in the evenings and during the night. It has worked wonderfully and my supply has been fine. He doesn't show any signs of wanted to wean at this point. Actually, around a year he was much less interested than he is now so who know how long we'll end up going?

The hard part for me is the issue of night weaning. For the most part, I get a pretty good sleep with him waking up a few times to feed. I had a hard time with cosleeping in the beginning but I am falling in love with it more all the time. I don't think I'd be able to function at work without it. But there are times when I think I'd like to not nurse at night. Of course since I'm not home during the day, that's pretty much the only time we have left so I fear that for us night weaning would equal weaning period.

So far, Nate isn't talking at all. He understand everything pretty much but only says "Da da". Any other non-talking babies. My DH is starting to get worried.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

We're still breastfeeding on demand during the night and during the afternoons when I'm with DD. In the mornings she goes to daycare (while I work p/t) and I send in expressed BM with her.

We're not co-sleeping, but her crib is right next to our bed. We to put the side back on (we co-slept) when she got really mobile.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Saturday!

*Here's a question for you all - what are your little ones saying ?*

Here's what DD's saying...she's also a parrot and will repeat whatever you ask her to say - from sausage to ... wait for this ... candlestick!

Mummy
Daddy
Ge ge (Guguh - Chinese for elder brother)
Ji ji (Chinese for elder sister)
hi
bye
fish
bird
dog
bath
this
food (oof)
cookie (cook cook)
car
baby
book
"s" for her "soft" (her blanket she is incredibly attached to)
guys
oh oh
bubble

I'm sure there's more but my sleep-deprived brain can't come up with anything else atm.

*She also can sign:*
milk
food
bed
more
dog
bird
shoes
all done/finished
bath

What about your LO?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll try to think of them all:
hi
bye
mama
dada
bubble
doggy
pretty
eat
nana
nur-nur
other side
outside
wa-wa (water)
he tries to say penis (it's actually pretty funny)
night-night
this
baby
Hmmm...there are probably more, but I can't think of anymore right now. He'll try to mimic anything we say, which is pretty funny.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Let me see what I can remember

Mama
mommy
daddy
Ross my dh's name
sis or sissy
arah short for Zarah is sister
ole for for Chloe
kitty
tree
moon
truck
hi
bye
yeah
nose
lol he said" let me go" yesterday when I was trying to take him from my dh.
yucky comes out ucky
this
that
bite
book
cute
go

that's all I can think of now


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

i lost you guys! Glad I found you again, I was so lonely.

Almost everything Homer says these days starts with "I want"







.

He likes
GOAL! (dh is a soccer coach and they play a lot)
I want ball.
I want goal.
I want dink (drink).
I want mum (food).
I want ta-ta (bye-bye).
I want nani (sleep).
I want Mama (awwwww).
I want that (when all else fails and he doesn't know what it's called or how to say it).
I want boo.

He also runs through the house shouting "Go go go go go go go go" and thinks that's hilarious.

We are not bf'ing anymore but he seems okay with that most of the time. Every once in a while he throws himself across my chest and says I want boo, but even then I'll tell him it's all gone and offer a bottle instead and he doesn't mind much.







and







still.

I've thought about putting him in bed with the next oldest brother as well, I might have to give that a try since it's working so well for Ella. How do you get them both to sleep? If I lay them both down together awake they will giggle and play all night!

Homer has some strange rash going on, don't know what it is. It looks like pimples, started in his diaper area (thought it was a yeasty dipe rash or something) and is now all over the place except his torso. He has bumps on the soles of his feet even! They look too small to be chicken pox and they don't seem to bother him... I'm puzzled.

Oh well, glad I found you again!


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
i lost you guys! Glad I found you again, I was so lonely.

He also runs through the house shouting "Go go go go go go go go" and thinks that's hilarious.

Homer has some strange rash going on, don't know what it is. It looks like pimples, started in his diaper area (thought it was a yeasty dipe rash or something) and is now all over the place except his torso. He has bumps on the soles of his feet even! They look too small to be chicken pox and they don't seem to bother him... I'm puzzled.

Oh well, glad I found you again!

Magnus does the exact same thing! He will also wait till we say 1, 2, 3, GO and then he will take off. He even says 1, 2, 3, go of course it doesn't quite sound like that, lol.

That is weird and it does sound like Chicken pox has he been exposed that you know of?


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

I will try to remember all the words Fiona is saying....sometimes it is cyclical, and she will say a few of them nonstop and then stop saying them for awhile. Anyway....

mama
dada
nana
poppa
dough-g (dog)
kee (cat)
bud (bird)
want that
nigh-nigh (blanket or pretend sleep)
this (sometimes she will say want this)
hi
bye
puckle (pickle)
bubble
baba (baby)
out (for going outside)
momo (more)
duck
ball
buburry (blueberry)
yum
uh-oh
oh-no
bug
uh-uh
nono

She will also sign:milk, more, please, and thank you

It is making me feel better writing that out...sometimes when she is in her quiet phases I get worried.


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, so many words!!

El says baba for blueberries, nana for bananas, ni-ni for night-night, mama, dada, eye, doggie, kiki for cat, gaga for glasses. She can make animal sounds for cat, dog, sheep, pig, That's it, i think.

She signs eat, nurse, water, dog, cat, flower, airplane, fish, more, diaper change, sleep, music, car, brushing teeth, stinky, and a few more. If I knew more she'd probably learn them, but I'm deficient in this!









I'm not worried because she is really communicative and is trying new sounds often, makes up signs for things on her own (so cool!). So this seems okay to me, right???? I think the last time I looked this up it was an okay pace for age.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

DD says a lot. But definitely not a parrot. In fact if you ask her to repeat something, she 100% WILL NOT do it. For example, if you said "What does a dog say", she will just shake her head no or frown. But if SHE FEELS like it, she will say "dog, hund (danish for dog) vow-vow."

She is also a smarty pants, because if you say do not do X, when she really wants to do X (for example, pour her milk on the table and then splash her hands in it) - then she looks at you all innocent and shakes her head no (no no, I won't do that) and then when you turn around, she does it and laughs like an evil devil and sticks out her tongue and says "Lea Funny."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
iI've thought about putting him in bed with the next oldest brother as well, I might have to give that a try since it's working so well for Ella. How do you get them both to sleep? If I lay them both down together awake they will giggle and play all night!

I'd like to know about that too. I'd like to transition DD to DS room at some point (NO WAY NEAR that now. She loves being with us. So maybe another 6months-year?). But I think they will just keep each other up. Plus DS likes his own space, and may not want her there, whereas I think she would love the company.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Our LOs all appear to be so communicative.























I thought of some more. Book, nose, uh-oh, and NO...Everything is NO!!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bean* 
Wow, so many words!!

El says baba for blueberries, nana for bananas, ni-ni for night-night, mama, dada, eye, doggie, kiki for cat, gaga for glasses. She can make animal sounds for cat, dog, sheep, pig, That's it, i think.

She signs eat, nurse, water, dog, cat, flower, airplane, fish, more, diaper change, sleep, music, car, brushing teeth, stinky, and a few more. If I knew more she'd probably learn them, but I'm deficient in this!









I'm not worried because she is really communicative and is trying new sounds often, makes up signs for things on her own (so cool!). So this seems okay to me, right???? I think the last time I looked this up it was an okay pace for age.

Wow! That is a great number of signs! How cool is that!







We have a big board book that has the signs in it....it may be called Baby's First Signs or something like that...DD loves to "read" that book and practice some signs. Although I think you have covered a lot of what is there.

I have also used the American Sign Language site.... if you google it they have videos of people signing so you can see the sign.


----------



## flg mama (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks kind mamas for relating to my icky day two days ago. The emotional venting was actually only my second post and I felt a bit silly until I saw replies today. Yes, MDC does rock, it is so nice receive affirmation from other women with similar experiences. I've met so many great mamas in FLG since my son was born but actually making plans, play dates, or friendships often ends up on the back burner. Its nice to have a community as accessible as this!


----------



## flg mama (Apr 22, 2008)

so before I was a mom I used to think it was utterly ridiculous that parents speak "baby talk" to their kids. I used to think how the heck is a kid supposed to speak correctly if you say wa-wa for water or tum-tum for stomach. I don't know what happened but as soon as my son popped out I became fluent in this baby talk language that I later read in a Dr. Sears book is "motherese". Now I get it! Its as natural as constantly checking the color and consistency of your baby's diaper. lol I can't even help myself, I ask if he wants yo-yo (yogurt) or cado (avocado) to name a few examples. My son says ba for both bath and blanket and the only difference is the sign he uses for each. So I guess its time to use proper english? I noticed some posts with nur nur or mo mo or the like, I'm curious, do all/most moms do the babytalk thing? Do you think it makes language more approachable for babies?
In the past few weeks my son has been saying a ton of new words. He seems totally confident all of the sudden and repeats anything and everything pretty successfully. I'm not sure though how many people would understand him aside from me and his dad though. He doesn't form phrases yet but he is really into naming every sight and sound.
He made me laugh this morning. He was looking at a picture of when I was pregnant with him lifting my shirt up to show off my belly. He pointed to my belly and said "bubble!" I am quite excited that he's starting to talk and I can hear his cute little mind working. The other day we were going for a walk when I showed him a dandelion and said "look a dandelion!" he said "Rooarr!" not turning to look at it but hearing lion in the word. (Both anecdotes went down in the baby journal asap). Any other funny stories mamas?


----------



## Snapshot (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm a lucky mama. My DD(18m) goes down around 8 until 8 or 9am and still takes a 2 hr nap! My DS(4m) goes down around 10 until 4 or so and then nurses again around 7 and is up for the day pretty much around 10 with a couple of baby naps through the day. They both sleep in their own cribs, although i bring DS to bed with me the first time he wakes.


----------



## abadine (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello! I got lost there for a few days, but found you again.

Great vocab lists! I love seeing them. JJ doesn't sign as much as Matilda did, but she has more words at this age than Matilda did. Today's was "Jovie Okay" whenever she fell over, or stumbled or anything. I think we ask if she's okay too much









We co-sleep most nights, she starts in her bed/cot and joins us if she wakes up, she doesn't always wake up.








she's weaning too. Its really sad. She just refuses the BB's. I keep trying and in the past 4 days has had 1 feed.







I planned to go to 2 years as my milestone and I don't think we will make it.

Potty training, wow... haven't even thought of that yet. I love the cloth nappies (diapers) we use so much that I don't want to use the toilet so far. I just love hanging them up on the washing line.... so gorgeous....







:

Well... JJ just moved into a junior bed. Tonight is her first night.... I'm scared she's getting to be such a big girl. Hopefully the co-sleeping with continue most nights.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
I've thought about putting him in bed with the next oldest brother as well, I might have to give that a try since it's working so well for Ella. How do you get them both to sleep? If I lay them both down together awake they will giggle and play all night!

I think that one thing that helps us is that DD1 is nine so she's pretty good about going to sleep when it's bedtime. She usually goes to bed around 8:30 or 9:00 while Ella usually doesn't go to sleep till about 9:30 or 10:00. Ella still often nurses to sleep. However, sometimes she's in the 'I'm tired but fidgety and nursing won't get me to sleep' state. When that happens she spends some time with DH and usually falls asleep quickly. It hasn't worked yet where we can put her in bed while still awake and not have her scream when we leave the room. On the rare occasion she'll fall asleep before her sister but DD1 knows enough to be careful to not wake her up. The biggest hurdle we had to overcome is getting DD1 to keep her room somewhat clean and to move some of her less toddler-friendly things out of Ella's reach.

Ella doesn't have a lot of words (that we understand). Her first ones were "wazzat" (what's that). Now she also says:

dad (not mom unless I really coax her and she's in the mood)
what (with a very pronounced 't')
uh-oh
wook (look)
hewo (hello)
weee (usually when sliding down the back of our couch)
cat
goo goo (good girl)
coocoo (cookie)
ca (cat - she uses this for dogs too)
yessss

She also says "sssss" alot which bugs DD1 because we sometimes just say that to call her. (Since she was a toddler she would responde faster to "sssss" than her full name.) Ella also clicks her tongue a lot, usually when she's trying to get our cat or any other animal to come to her. Yesterday DD1 was riding on her bike and rode past Ella. When she passed Ella said Woh-wee then continued to say wee wee. It was so funny. A couple of weeks ago we went out to the bush for a fire/picnic. DH had taken some cookies for the kids and when Ella saw them it sounded just like she said, "Dad, I have a coo coo?" It was hilarious.

Ella has started to really enjoy looking at books. She's also starting to not wreck them quite so much which is really nice. She still doesn't have a lot of patience to sit and listen to a story though. She wants to be in charge of page turning and it's hard to keep up with her.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Forgot, Homer also says

I want kawklit (chocolate) don't know where he learned about chocolate...
I want nana (banana)
I want dink (drink)
gabba gabba gabba (Yo Gabba Gabba on Noggin OMG make it stop he loves this show!)
I tuck (I'm stuck)

To flg mama - I think I use the baby talk because it's how he relates. Like I know that his word for banana is nana, so I'll ask if he wants nana. Or he says "I tuck" so I respond, "Are you tuck?"







hopefully it gives him confidence to keep trying new words I guess. Don't really know why except it's cute and I don't (typically) use baby talk unless he has used it for that word, kwim? I do the same with my older children - my 4yo calls "hammer" hamra, and I often say the same thing back to him for example.

The rash is a little better this morning, but now 4yo has spiked a fever and is complaining of a sore throat. Always something. If 4yo shows up with a rash in a couple of days I'm calling it chicken pox lol. Really Homer's rash seems too mild and not nearly red enough for chicken pox and they haven't been exposed that I know of but it's possible of course.

Thanks for sharing gillibean about ella. I wonder if I put Homer to sleep with my 7yo ds... nah, 7yo is a night owl. It'd work out better I think with 4yo (they have similar sleep schedules) if I put them in the bed both asleep lol. Maybe I'll give that a shot sometime soon.

abadine







on the weaning. They sure do grow up fast.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow, okay, Carl says: BAH! for Papa; brrrmmmmm for car/truck; memamamam or 'mam-mam' for his nuk







; he can eek out a 'mama' if he's desperate. I think he makes a 'da' sound for dog. Not much!







I assume he'll catch up. He's got a great form of signing going on- he points and hollers until we figure out what he wants.


----------



## Kapat (Apr 28, 2008)

Otto is missing there!!! Well i'm new so... He was born November 2.
He's not talking yet, he just says "abaaa" as dad and "amaaa" as mum, but he understands commands in 4 languages and he's going to be multilingual. We co-sleep though we don't breastfeed anymore. He takes a 2 hr nap and he's such a good eater!







: He likes everything he tastes, which is good, oh yeah and he's a dancer







He's afraid of the stairways though...


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

We have a talkative bunch huh? DD is also a parrot but she'll usually only say the word the once or twice and forget.

I have a question about pronunciation. DD cannot produce the "R" sound and replaces it with "ee". More sounds like mow-ee, and water is wat-ee, and if a word starts with an "r", well forget it. Any LO's with similar issues? I'm not super worried about it now but is something I'm keeping and eye on - or would that be keeping an ear on














anyhoo...

AiisonR, I know you mean about them doing the opposite of what you say. DD's word of choice seems to be no, even when we try not to give her questions that have a yes/no answer. We've been offering choices and the answer is still no. I'm hoping its just a phase.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

wow, you don't long into MDC for 2 days and you get 4 pages behind









words that abbi true has been saying:

nigh nigh
may me (blanket, pillow, binkie















eat
milk
mama
daddy
cookie
hi
hello
doggy
kitty
horse
gek in (chicken)
bye bye
shoe
bath
baby
gank ewe (thank you)
a-in (aislyn, her big sis)
ball
book
ead (read)

i'm sure theres more but i'm blanking .....

Happy Monday, hope the sun is shining for y'all!!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Happy Monday! You know, I don't think Atticus uses R sounds too much either. When he water, it's wa-wa. Maybe it's normal for this age?


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Pronunciation: Lea does R sounds, but the danish word for mommy is mor, so r is sort of important!







She does not do S well at the beginning of words. So Snake is 'nake...

If she sees a picture of anyone with their eyes closed, she says søver (sleeping) and then puts her finger to her mouth and says Shhh in a stage whisper. Cracks me up. Hmm, well I guess she does do S sometimes. Never mind.

Anyone having sudden sleep trouble? The last 3 out of 4 nights Lea has been SCREAMING - as in non-stop, uncontrollable, banging head against wall ENRAGED sobbing. For like 30 minutes straight. At bedtime only. Goes down for nap fine. Nothing has changed in her or our routine. Dh is still holding, patting her to sleep (we co-sleep and I am putting DS to bed in his room at the same time, but we have been doing this for 5 months now, no problems.) Could she already need less sleep? She gets 1-2.5 hours daytime nap, plus 10 hours at night. I think normal? 3.5yo DS goes to bed at the same time and he still NEEDS the sleep. What's up???


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

No R sounds from Fiona, either. Frog comes out "gog" or "og". I think r's come later developmentally in terms of speech, but I could be wrong. I know that it is a sound that gives even older children problems.

Hope everyone is doing well. The sun is shining here today, which means I will probably be doing bubbles later!







New favorite thing to do here.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

It's a great day here, too. I'll prob take Atticus to the park after work. It's become our new ritual.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

999...


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

It's a great day here too! I've been outside with the boys most of the day, and I am paying for it now. I am exhausted.

I can't recall Homer saying any "r"s, so maybe he doesn't? I know he does have trouble with s's at the beginning of words (I tuck instead of I'm stuck stands out...)

He learned a new one today - I want chips







:. Chips are something I never, ever, ever have in the house - we just don't eat them! BUT I've been so darn sick and my mom brought over some stuff and of course THEY eat chips so they assume we do too and so I let the kids have them and he's hooked.







: I'm in serious trouble next time we hit the grocery store, he's going to be pitching a fit when he sees them I WANT CHIPS! Thankfully it was a small bag and it didn't last long with 5 children.

My 4yo has strep, we were at the urgent care place last night. HOpe he keeps it to himself. I have to call my dr. and see if I need more antibiotics or if it's okay to wait and see since I'm completely immunosuppressed on this med. I'm on a prophylactic antibiotic, but not sure how effective that one is against strep (It's more for an opportunistic pneumonia that affects people on chemo).

Hope the rest of us stay well, and 4yo continues on the mend. He's feeling much better today thankfully.

Anyone heard from Dov's mom recently? Was just thinking of her and wondering how she's holding out with the new baby and Dov.







for Dov'sMom if you're reading!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 














:







:







:







:







:







:































and you spent number 1,000 in here with us!!!!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue butterfly* 
and you spent number 1,000 in here with us!!!!










I wouldn't have it any other way. I've been w/ you guys since I was a new member!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 














:







:







:







:







:







:













































:
















I swear that wasn't there when I posted earlier! You must have posted while I was responding lol, but it looks like I totally ignored your celebration.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, that's okay...We posted at the same time, I think.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
I wouldn't have it any other way. I've been w/ you guys since I was a new member!






























aaaawwwwwwwwwwww shucks









this is EXACTLY the way I feel, too!









I'm soooooooooooooo glad we hang out together !!!!









I've also been with you mamas since I was a brand new member guessing DD's birthdate, gender, and weight!









What a great group of friends you are!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
aaaawwwwwwwwwwww shucks









this is EXACTLY the way I feel, too!









I'm soooooooooooooo glad we hang out together !!!!









I've also been with you mamas since I was a brand new member guessing DD's birthdate, gender, and weight!









What a great group of friends you are!























Oh my, it seems so looooong ago, our due date club. I used to wonder where some of those mommas went. I know a lot of us were planning home births and such, and maybe when it didn't work out as expected, people just left. (I did, for a while) Or more optimistically, they just are spending more time IRL! But we have a great group now - those that have been here since week XYZ, and those that were *lucky*







enough to find us afterwards!


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

As usual, I start wondering why I'm not getting emails from MDC anymore, only to realize it's a week into the new month









Lets see what I can answer... Mikaela is in her own crib - has been since about 10 months - but still nurses on demand. I'm starting to have her wait when we're out and about until we can get someplace a little more private, but that's more because she's easily distracted and will leave me totally exposed if I'm not paying 100% attention to her. My son weaned on his 17th "monthaversary," so this is all new territory for me!

Words... she says a lot. I'm sure I'm not going to remember them all:
mama
dah-dee (daddy)
bah-bah (Bob-Bob, her brother)
Oma
at jee-see (Auntie Jessie)
dow (down - means up







)
ow (out - can also mean down)
mine
mo (no or noes)
eye
toe
shoe (her favorite)
heh-woe (hello or telephone)
hi
bye-bye
ni-ni (night night)
taco
tuh-ta-toe (tomato)
pee-tah (pizza)
doggie (means dog, cat, squirrel... pretty much any animal)
ju (juice)
yah (yeah - the answer to any question, including our favorite, "Do you want to go skydiving?")
ah-mee (amen - also means "the end" and "all done")
ah-do-tee (1, 2, 3 - any more is just repeating "do-tee-do-tee" over and over







)
baw (ball)
baby (baby or doll/stuffed animal or any child)
uh-oh
wow-wow (for her brother's cartoon, "Wow Wow Wubsy"
hi Teve ("hi, Steve" on Blue's Clues)

If we ask her where ____ is, she can identify eye, noes, mouth, cheek, chin, hair, fingers, toes, ear and sometimes elbow.

She sings "uh uh" in pitch to twinkle twinkle/ABCs, some of the hymns/liturgy from church and tries really hard to sing along (a note behind) whenever someone else is singing. Last week she "conducted" the choir at church from our pew in the back. At home, whenever ANY music comes on, she has to stop what she's doing and dance (bounce, spin in circles, wave her arms like she's trying to fly and laugh). Even if there isn't any music, she'll usually start dancing if you just say "dance."

She has used the potty once (to poop - when I stopped her from pooping in the tub... her favorite), but otherwise she just likes to open and close the lid. Since her brother still isn't usually interested in the potty either, I'm planning some major naked time for both of them this summer as it continues to warm up a bit. We're renters of a house with light carpeting throughout - everywhere except the bathrooms and the kitchen. If I can figure out a way to fence off the back yard, we (meaning the kids) will most likely be running naked in the yard quite a bit. Maybe some time indoors in the kitchen, too (the main bathroom just is kinda tiny to spend too much time in there, and I just can't trust M not to poop on the carpet - pee I don't care about because it cleans up easily enough).

As for teeth, I'm not sure about molars, but she has everything else - the last 3 (both upper canines and her left lower canine) have broken through and pushed up within the last 2 weeks... so for baby book purposes, I'll say 4/28 for those three.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, so many words! I don't think Asheby has too many yet. Let's see....

mama
dada
bobba (for Bobbins aka Amethyst)
mimi
hat
lie (for eye)
no (nose)
hat
ear
ba-ball (baseball)
aside (outside)
ball
boo (book)
pops (aka poots, lol)
poopoo
moo (moon)
bi (bike)
ri rove roo (scooby doo for I love you)
nigh nigh
bye bye
boom (when he falls)
bonk (when he bonks his head)
mum mums (food)
and thats all I can think of!

He is also the king of sound effects...
sirens
trains
cars
motorcycles. One of our friends has one and he has seen him start it up, so now when he gets on his riding toys he has to "start" them.









He still wants to be outside ALL day, he would never come in if I didn't make him. He loves to vacuum, which is good because we just bought a Kirby yesterday. OMG. Talk about some bucks. But its SO dusty here and I was saving for a new one.

Asheby loves to dance too. He has a ballerina dance, a bouncing his booty dance, a side to side dance.

Congrats on a 1000 Katie!! I'm catching up to you!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

You are catching up to me! So close ... What is it about being a senior member that is so dang exciting???


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
You are catching up to me! So close ... What is it about being a senior member that is so dang exciting???

Not sure...I know I couldn't wait either...


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Congratulations, senior members!! Any tips for those of us lagging pitifully behind?


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
Congratulations, senior members!! Any tips for those of us lagging pitifully behind?









um, talk more?


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL! See in real life, I get told I talk a little bit too much. I wonder why I censor myself online - it is supposed to be the opposite!

Hey, how bruised up are all your little ones? DD is such a climber that her shinds are a MESS!

Anyone try arnica on their little ones? Is it safe for children? I have some but haven't used it yet.

Have a great night!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Asheby has bruises all over his knees and shins, and occasionally his head. From hitting it on the dining room table.


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

I've used arnica on DD. It's a-okay for kids from what I've read. It worked great!!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Arnica is amazing and we've used it on DD. Orally and in a cream form.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

We use Arnica all the time with Magnus, especially bumps on the head. We has a particularly bad night tonight he threw a 20 minutes fit trying to climb up on a book shelf that's near a huge set of windows. I kept taking him down he kept going back and trying to climb up. I totally was losing it and he was hysterical I finally decided to take him to the bath and that changed the tide till he started dumping water all over the floor







: He's finally asleep







I'm glad this day is over.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

no bruises yet, but a scraped up knee for sure


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
Hey, how bruised up are all your little ones? DD is such a climber that her shinds are a MESS!

Anyone try arnica on their little ones? Is it safe for children? I have some but haven't used it yet.


We have a bruiser too and arnica has worked great.

MPSsweetie - it's a fight to get DD to come inside too. Although it causes a stir, I'm glad that she is an 'outside kid' KWIM? I'd cry if I had a child who wanted to be inside all the time.

We are weaned














It has been hard on us all but DD's handling better than expected. The days were easy, the nights were something else. I was convinced that co-sleeping and weaning couldn't happen but it has so I am thankful. I am happy knowing that we lasted 18 months, although I feel a tinge of sadness about the issue but then I remind myself why I wanted to wean in the first place. DD has since developed a great affinity to a blanket (binkit as she calls it) and we've settled into a nice night-time routine with yogurt, ice water (won't drink water w/out ice







) and reading stories in bed.

Do we have any fellow runners in the group? DD seems to think it's a game to starting running towards the road and I have to run after her. Usually, we've found that by not acknowledging her less-than-desirable behaviors will usually quell them. BUT - I can't not run after her since I don't want her to go in the road. How should I be handling this? I want her to realize that running in or near the road is unacceptable. Most of the time we are in the backyard, which is fenced, but we do spend a bit of time in the front yard. Fortunately, we live on a cul-de-sac with one other house and zero traffic but she needs to know that no road is safe.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

I think we just need to post more.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

UGH I have a runner too. I live in the country so it's not a big deal too much but parking lots, etc. are a problem when I'm in town.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
Congratulations, senior members!! Any tips for those of us lagging pitifully behind?









Post everywhere and about everything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
LOL! See in real life, I get told I talk a little bit too much. I wonder why I censor myself online - it is supposed to be the opposite!

Hey, how bruised up are all your little ones? DD is such a climber that her shinds are a MESS!

Anyone try arnica on their little ones? Is it safe for children? I have some but haven't used it yet.

Have a great night!

Atticus is always bruised. I have used Arnica and really liked it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
We have a bruiser too and arnica has worked great.

MPSsweetie - it's a fight to get DD to come inside too. Although it causes a stir, I'm glad that she is an 'outside kid' KWIM? I'd cry if I had a child who wanted to be inside all the time.

We are weaned














It has been hard on us all but DD's handling better than expected. The days were easy, the nights were something else. I was convinced that co-sleeping and weaning couldn't happen but it has so I am thankful. I am happy knowing that we lasted 18 months, although I feel a tinge of sadness about the issue but then I remind myself why I wanted to wean in the first place. DD has since developed a great affinity to a blanket (binkit as she calls it) and we've settled into a nice night-time routine with yogurt, ice water (won't drink water w/out ice







) and reading stories in bed.

Do we have any fellow runners in the group? DD seems to think it's a game to starting running towards the road and I have to run after her. Usually, we've found that by not acknowledging her less-than-desirable behaviors will usually quell them. BUT - I can't not run after her since I don't want her to go in the road. How should I be handling this? I want her to realize that running in or near the road is unacceptable. Most of the time we are in the backyard, which is fenced, but we do spend a bit of time in the front yard. Fortunately, we live on a cul-de-sac with one other house and zero traffic but she needs to know that no road is safe.

Hugs about the weaning. Congrats for making it 18 mos. Umm, yes, Atticus runs non-stop. I really just run after him. Of course it makes him want to run more, but I just can't risk it, kwim?


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Fiona is a runner too, and it terrifies me how fast she is. In fact, it is part of my consideration about leaving her with people.

For example, some of my older relatives want to watch her, but they live near a lake. DD is way too fast for them to catch her if she went running for it. I know it seems a little overcautious, but....


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

That's def not overcautious. Water is so scary. Especially if older, slower people are in charge. No offense...But no one knows how to keep up w/ your DD like you do, kwim?


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Hugs about the weaning. Congrats for making it 18 mos.


thank you









Quote:

Umm, yes, Atticus runs non-stop. I really just run after him. Of course it makes him want to run more, but I just can't risk it, kwim?
Yeah, and if you don't run after them and they still end up in the road, what do you do? It seems like bad news either way. I just don't know how to handle it.

It hasn't happened yet but I worry about her running on the property next to us where there is an irrigation canal. this worries me more than the road since the water moves very fast and DD is obsessed with water of any kind. It's a good thing DP built a fence last summer but we can't spend _all_ of our time in the backward.

let the gray hairs commence


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

katie - I just noticed upir sig and wanted to say wow and congrats! 40+ lbs is awesome!

Ita about the water, that's just sensible not overbearing. Homer won't stay with anyone else at the moment besdes me, dh, or dd/ds(she's 12 he's 16).

I'm glad Homer is not a runner so far because I wouldn't be able to catch him with this stupid lung disease. His older brother was at this age (my 4yo) but I wasn't so sick then and could keep up.








Midnightcommando I know what you mean about














.

Homer almost fell off the slide today, gave me a heart attack. Thankfully his brother held him until I got there. So yea on the bruising, he's a daredevil all right.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks.







Now I just need to get pg to get nice and big again.









The almost falling off the slide would freak me out. I can just imagine my heart stopping.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

superstella - not being nosy but have you started chemo? My dad needs to start in a few weeks and they're using doxetacel (?sp) and a new one that starts with an "a" I can't remember the name.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes I've started. I'm on azithioprine, might that be what your dad will be starting on? Not sure how new it is.







to you and your dad for having to go through it. My side effects are not so bad just yet (nausea mostly) but I understand that they are cumulative and likely to be worse the longer I take the drugs. I hope the rest of the side effects leave me alone!







Hope it helps your dad and that his side effects are mild too.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Yes I've started. I'm on azithioprine, might that be what your dad will be starting on? Not sure how new it is.







to you and your dad for having to go through it. My side effects are not so bad just yet (nausea mostly) but I understand that they are cumulative and likely to be worse the longer I take the drugs. I hope the rest of the side effects leave me alone!







Hope it helps your dad and that his side effects are mild too.

that doesn't sound familiar. it does something targeting the blood flow to tumors. it's not listed for prostate cancer but he taking it as part of a trial (good thing since it costs ~90K/year for it)

I have to ask - what does your siggy mean? I've been trying to figure it out for months







: Is it hot dogs?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Yes I've started. I'm on azithioprine, might that be what your dad will be starting on? Not sure how new it is.







to you and your dad for having to go through it. My side effects are not so bad just yet (nausea mostly) but I understand that they are cumulative and likely to be worse the longer I take the drugs. I hope the rest of the side effects leave me alone!







Hope it helps your dad and that his side effects are mild too.

I'm definitely sending happy thoughts your way, and to your dad's way, too, MidnightCommando.
superstella, please keep us updated.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
I have to ask - what does your siggy mean? I've been trying to figure it out for months







: Is it hot dogs?









: I've just been waiting for someone, anyone to ask me about my siggy! I should have known around MDC it didn't seem *that* strange. It's just a particular quote that I absolutely LOVED from The Omnivore's Dilemma. I really wanted to remember it (it was some organic farmer talking about the way America eats, agribusiness, etc.) so I stuck it in my siggy. The "since 2005" is just there for good measure, totally made it up.







.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL!!! I thought it was hot dogs, too, or actual SPAM. I was trying not to feel to badly about the fact that the sitter gave my daughter a hot dog yesterday and she LOVED it. Sigh. It was the most she had eaten all week -that hot dog.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 







: I've just been waiting for someone, anyone to ask me about my siggy! I should have known around MDC it didn't seem *that* strange. It's just a particular quote that I absolutely LOVED from The Omnivore's Dilemma. I really wanted to remember it (it was some organic farmer talking about the way America eats, agribusiness, etc.) so I stuck it in my siggy. The "since 2005" is just there for good measure, totally made it up.







.

Thanks for asking!

LOL!!!! How funny! On another similar note, does your mom really wear cloth depends?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
LOL!!! I thought it was hot dogs, too, or actual SPAM. I was trying not to feel to badly about the fact that the sitter gave my daughter a hot dog yesterday and she LOVED it. Sigh. It was the most she had eaten all week was that hot dog.









Well, I'm kinda there. The other day I made Atticus Kraft mac and cheese, and of course he loved it.








Anyone else wanna come clean with any sins?


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok. If we are really fessing up here....DD had an Oreo. You would have thought someone gave her a million dollars (we don't let her have a lot of stuff like that). She walked around the house with it, going " MMMMMMMM" at the top of her voice. Very cute. She also signed "Thank you!" about a million times.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, besides the mac and cheese, I guess I could add another one.








Seriously ladies, don't ban me from MDC for this one. We were at the mall play place and Atticus has this "habit" of running away from me and leaving the enclosed play place area (you'd think they could get a freakin' gate or something, but I digress) So I see him run toward the exit, I was tired of chasing after him so I called his name and said Do you want a drink? And of course, what am I drinking? None other than a Starbuck's Frappucino. Yes, ladies a Starbucks Frappucino. So he had a few sips, immediately fell in love and started screaming when I wouldn't give him more. I didn't cave in, but I do feel bad for those few sips.








It's just so easy to be bad sometimes.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
LOL!!!! How funny! On another similar note, does your mom really wear cloth depends?










: Okay at least you mamas got my laughs in today. That came from a very funny exchange at CVS one day... So the cashier said something very funny, and my mom was laughing so hard (as was I) and Mom said, "Oh stop it, I'm an old lady and you all are going to make me pee my pants!"

Cashier: We have Depends for that, right over in aisle 2 (still laughing)
Mom: (guffawing and dying laughing now) Oh yes but my daughter here is such a hippie she only lets me wear cloth depends!

Or something very similar. It was very funny, we still laugh about it. But no, in reality she does not wear depends at all just yet (but when she does need them, you'd better believe I'll be sewing her some cloth ones!)









Okay, confession time. Homer loves Yoohoo. Chocolate junk. My dh somehow thinks this is an acceptable substitute for milk. It is a chocolate drink. I don't know how it found its way in my house, but he loved it.







: But if I'm going to confess something I gave him, it has to be the chips from a few posts back. He now walks around alternating between "I want side (outside)" and "I want chips." Or "I want kawklit." Gawd we're healthy over here aren't we?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 







: Okay at least you mamas got my laughs in today. That came from a very funny exchange at CVS one day... So the cashier said something very funny, and my mom was laughing so hard (as was I) and Mom said, "Oh stop it, I'm an old lady and you all are going to make me pee my pants!"

Cashier: We have Depends for that, right over in aisle 2 (still laughing)
Mom: (guffawing and dying laughing now) Oh yes but my daughter here is such a hippie she only lets me wear cloth depends!

Or something very similar. It was very funny, we still laugh about it. But no, in reality she does not wear depends at all just yet (but when she does need them, you'd better believe I'll be sewing her some cloth ones!)









Okay, confession time. Homer loves Yoohoo. Chocolate junk. My dh somehow thinks this is an acceptable substitute for milk. It is a chocolate drink. I don't know how it found its way in my house, but he loved it.







: But if I'm going to confess something I gave him, it has to be the chips from a few posts back. He now walks around alternating between "I want side (outside)" and "I want chips." Or "I want kawklit." Gawd we're healthy over here aren't we?









Okay the cloth depends thing is pretty funny! It's good to know that we all have our secret food things. I'm glad I'm not the only NFL/AP mama who isn't 100% whole all the time.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not even going to start down the road of confessions about food. I have to admit Magnus is getting the short end of the stick when it comes to food. Being he's the third he gets all kinds of craptastic foods.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
The "since 2005" is just there for good measure, totally made it up.







.









:


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Confession time - will you all still talk to me?

I've given DD chocolate chip cookies









DH gives her Viennese sausages - the kind that come out of tiny tins - she LOVES them.

...


----------



## abadine (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't stop laughing, been catching up on the pages, hmmmm maybe I need to get one here more than every other day.

Eating... welllll Jovie (thats my November babies real name) eats most things, but her favourite atm are lollies... its awful, our 4yr old is still asking for a lolly whenever she does no 2 on the toilet, and we still give it to her so whenever she does one, Jovie comes running up, pointing to the cupboard & screaming. If we don't give her one, she will lay on the floor and kick her legs. So for now, we just give her a little one. Bad, I know but its my sanity lolly. Well... thats what I call it.

katiedidbug, yep I'm so not allowed to have anything like a frapacino anymore, I get jumped on & screamed at...

I made some horchata on Monday for my Cinco de Mayo party (teach Australians about good mexican food...) and both my girls are addicted!!! I'm glad its all gone now, I don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
katie - I just noticed upir sig and wanted to say wow and congrats! 40+ lbs is awesome!

Ita about the water, that's just sensible not overbearing. Homer won't stay with anyone else at the moment besdes me, dh, or dd/ds(she's 12 he's 16).

I'm glad Homer is not a runner so far because I wouldn't be able to catch him with this stupid lung disease. His older brother was at this age (my 4yo) but I wasn't so sick then and could keep up.








Midnightcommando I know what you mean about














.

Homer almost fell off the slide today, gave me a heart attack. Thankfully his brother held him until I got there. So yea on the bruising, he's a daredevil all right.

Wow Katie! You ought to be proud of yourself. Wish I could say the same, but does not look like I'll be in my skinny pants by summer.

Stella - I hope the chemo is not too bad. I think the running thing is personality. DS was never a big runner. He would stop and wait for momma. DD laughs when I say stop and only runs faster.

Slides: I posted about this, but no one responded. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=891109







Even so, I still recommend the beam, if any of you have access. It is so FUN!

Ya'll are cracking me up with all the food your DCs eat. We had hot dogs on the grill yesterday.

I got my camera fixed! Come on momma's - post some pics!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is a link to Homer with my 4yo a week or two ago.









I don't know if I'm talking to some of you anymore







. Hot dogs, lollies, chocolate chip cookies, frappacino...







:. Oh, I did find the other day that Homer didn't like my meatballs. BUT, when I slathered them with ketchup he ate them all. Meatballs with ketchup. That's healthy, right?

I responded to your thread Allison. I didn't see it earlier, or I would have responded earlier!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abadine* 







I can't stop laughing, been catching up on the pages, hmmmm maybe I need to get one here more than every other day.

Eating... welllll Jovie (thats my November babies real name) eats most things, but her favourite atm are lollies... its awful, our 4yr old is still asking for a lolly whenever she does no 2 on the toilet, and we still give it to her so whenever she does one, Jovie comes running up, pointing to the cupboard & screaming. If we don't give her one, she will lay on the floor and kick her legs. So for now, we just give her a little one. Bad, I know but its my sanity lolly. Well... thats what I call it.

katiedidbug, yep I'm so not allowed to have anything like a frapacino anymore, I get jumped on & screamed at...

I made some horchata on Monday for my Cinco de Mayo party (teach Australians about good mexican food...) and both my girls are addicted!!! I'm glad its all gone now, I don't have to worry about that anymore.









What's horchata? Sounds yummy ...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Wow Katie! You ought to be proud of yourself. Wish I could say the same, but does not look like I'll be in my skinny pants by summer.

Stella - I hope the chemo is not too bad. I think the running thing is personality. DS was never a big runner. He would stop and wait for momma. DD laughs when I say stop and only runs faster.

Slides: I posted about this, but no one responded. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=891109







Even so, I still recommend the beam, if any of you have access. It is so FUN!

Ya'll are cracking me up with all the food your DCs eat. We had hot dogs on the grill yesterday.

I got my camera fixed! Come on momma's - post some pics!

Thanks for the compliment! I posted a response to your slide post, too. I hate it when I post something and no one responds. It's kinda embarrasing, you know, like no one really wants to take the time to talk to me. So, I'm more than happy to respond to another Nov '06 mom!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Here is a link to Homer with my 4yo a week or two ago.









I don't know if I'm talking to some of you anymore







. Hot dogs, lollies, chocolate chip cookies, frappacino...







:. Oh, I did find the other day that Homer didn't like my meatballs. BUT, when I slathered them with ketchup he ate them all. Meatballs with ketchup. That's healthy, right?

I responded to your thread Allison. I didn't see it earlier, or I would have responded earlier!









Yummm...ketchup. I could eat ketchup on everything, so I certainly understand where he's coming from.

Cute pic, too.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I like confession time! We've been pretty good about food but DD loves sun chips wen I eat them. I've also been know to do a few kraft mac n cheese luches when I haven't shopped or am feeling lazy. I make myself feel better about it by stirring in frozen peas.







She also thinks ketchup is not a condiment but a main course. I'll make sweet potato fries and give her ketchup to dip. She eats it with a spoon and asks for more.

I made cookies the other week (break and bake choc. chips) and DD wanted a bite. I gave her one and she spit it out and said 'icky'. I was amazed and relieved. We eat relatively healthy around here but I feel that making junk food or sweets forbidden will only make her want them more.

abadine - I want to know what horchata is too!

superstella - the omnivores dilemma is a book I've heard a lot about and it is on my to-read list. I'm reading a great book called 'woodswoman' right now. It was written by a woman who moved from NYC to the wilderness of the Adirondacks and lived off the grid for a long time. Very inspiring.

coop mama - I've heard that you become a bit more relaxed with each child. Is it b/c you are exhausted or that you just BTDT?

katiedidbug - keep on rocking on your weight loss. that is really something to be proud of. it is sooo hard to do and takes so much self-control (something I seem to be lacking)

Today is shaping up to be a fantastic day! DD went to bed at 9 last night (unheard of) and as of 8:21 a.m. right now - she is still sleeping. To top it off - she didn't wake me up once last night!!! Funny that I've been longing for an uninterrupted nights sleep and the first night she sleeps through the night - *I* kept waking up to see if she was o.k.







It is my day to 'work from home' and my stimulus check came in. I think we are going to take a trip to lowes or home depot and go garden shopping for a fence, new wheelbarrow wheel and a few other fun things!

someday I'll get around to posting pics. in the meantime - keep 'em coming ladies! our November babes are the cutest!!!


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Midnight Commando: LOL I have BTDT, I have older kids so it makes it more challenging it's like abadine said Magnus see the older kids having treats and he wants them too. At Easter he kept finding m+m's and although he didn't really eat them he would suck on them. So you know when everyone has a treat (which doesn't happen everyday) then he wants it too.

I'm not exhausted as in being tired but mentally for sure. My husband works in the Bay area and is often not home till 10:30 at night. He does get to work from home two days a week but Magnus is all about mom these days.especially if he has a choice


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank goodness for all the confessions! I'm glad we aren't the only ones who occassionally sneak a treat in. James and I are serious chocoholics, so we have some goodies around at all times. Asheby LOVES MMs. I try not to give him more than one a day, but he is so darn cute when he wants one. And we are just now finishing the last of our girl scout cookies, so he has eaten a few of those too. Oh, and we went on a picnic the other day at the Smokey Bear Days in a neighboring town. Well, he discovered Doritos... I couldn't keep his hand out of the bag.

But really!! We DO eat well around here, I promise! He also loves french onion soup, ettoufee (sp?), chili, veggies, garlic stuffed green olives, etc...

On another note, has anyone noticed how fast this thread is moving this month! Page 3 and its only the 8th of May,







. I can't keep up with you girls lately!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

So, another confession here...I started letting Atticus watch Sesame Street while I was taking a shower, and now he's OBSESSED w/ Elmo! Should I feel bad? I mean, he genuinely loves him. He has a few books, and I think it's so cute that he can point him out.







Overall, I didn't want him to get indoctrinated in branding and stuff, but his like of "Melmo" seems really innocent. What are your guy's thoughts?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Thank goodness for all the confessions! I'm glad we aren't the only ones who occassionally sneak a treat in. James and I are serious chocoholics, so we have some goodies around at all times. Asheby LOVES MMs. I try not to give him more than one a day, but he is so darn cute when he wants one. And we are just now finishing the last of our girl scout cookies, so he has eaten a few of those too. Oh, and we went on a picnic the other day at the Smokey Bear Days in a neighboring town. Well, he discovered Doritos... I couldn't keep his hand out of the bag.

But really!! We DO eat well around here, I promise! He also loves french onion soup, ettoufee (sp?), chili, veggies, garlic stuffed green olives, etc...

On another note, has anyone noticed how fast this thread is moving this month! Page 3 and its only the 8th of May,







. I can't keep up with you girls lately!

Yeah, we've been really chatty this month. Good for us!!!! We just get along so well.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
So, another confession here...I started letting Atticus watch Sesame Street while I was taking a shower, and now he's OBSESSED w/ Elmo! Should I feel bad? I mean, he genuinely loves him. He has a few books, and I think it's so cute that he can point him out.







Overall, I didn't want him to get indoctrinated in branding and stuff, but his like of "Melmo" seems really innocent. What are your guy's thoughts?

LOL - DD is an elmo fan too. We don't watch TV with her but for Christmas the inlaws gave her the tickle-me elmo and she LOVES it. Our neighbors heard of this and brought her over a plush elmo kids chair - which also laughs and vibrates. I approach these the same way with food. If you make it forbidden, they will want to seek it out more. Unless you live completely off the grid, there will be no way to shelter our LO's from the influx of ads and brands - especially when/if they start going to school. I don't think it is the worst 'brand' for a child since Sesame Street is a great program and promoted tolerance and positive values. Its the dora and other nick stuff I can't stomach. A little licensed character exposure won't hurt them.

I was raised "AP" where my parents limited TV, junk food, etc. But, I was allowed to watch sesame street, was obsessed with barbie and rainbow brite and my little ponies and mom brought home the occasional box of Trix cereal for a treat and I think I turned out alright.









BTW - it is 9:41 a.m. and DD is STILL ASLEEP! I don't know whether to do a happy dance or be worried


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Do a happy dance for sure!!! I love our Nov06 group I just wish we all lived close together so we could get the lo's together too. Wouldn't that be fun


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh wow, I can't believe I just found this group today!
I've been hanging around MDC for a little while now (self-admitted birth junkie!) but somehow never managed to find this section lol!

Can I add Warren to the list? 11/17

I'll start with a confession too... DS has only ever had two types of candy - rockets and as of Monday, Smarties. I actually let the neighbors give him smarties and he LOVED them. I should have said no. But then again, a tiny box of smarties isn't going to kill him









And I'm fully ready to pull out the stash of rockets to encourage the potty training thing! If nothing else, getting down and up off the floor for poopy diaper changes is encouragement enough for me to crack down on the potty training issue! It just isn't getting any easier!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome little grey mare! A new baby sister already on the way! I am surprised more of us aren't already pregnant,







.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
LOL - DD is an elmo fan too. We don't watch TV with her but for Christmas the inlaws gave her the tickle-me elmo and she LOVES it. Our neighbors heard of this and brought her over a plush elmo kids chair - which also laughs and vibrates. I approach these the same way with food. If you make it forbidden, they will want to seek it out more. Unless you live completely off the grid, there will be no way to shelter our LO's from the influx of ads and brands - especially when/if they start going to school. I don't think it is the worst 'brand' for a child since Sesame Street is a great program and promoted tolerance and positive values. Its the dora and other nick stuff I can't stomach. A little licensed character exposure won't hurt them.

I was raised "AP" where my parents limited TV, junk food, etc. But, I was allowed to watch sesame street, was obsessed with barbie and rainbow brite and my little ponies and mom brought home the occasional box of Trix cereal for a treat and I think I turned out alright.









BTW - it is 9:41 a.m. and DD is STILL ASLEEP! I don't know whether to do a happy dance or be worried

Well, that makes me feel a bit better. And be overjoyed that your DD slept that long.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little grey mare* 
Oh wow, I can't believe I just found this group today!
I've been hanging around MDC for a little while now (self-admitted birth junkie!) but somehow never managed to find this section lol!

Can I add Warren to the list? 11/17

I'll start with a confession too... DS has only ever had two types of candy - rockets and as of Monday, Smarties. I actually let the neighbors give him smarties and he LOVED them. I should have said no. But then again, a tiny box of smarties isn't going to kill him









And I'm fully ready to pull out the stash of rockets to encourage the potty training thing! If nothing else, getting down and up off the floor for poopy diaper changes is encouragement enough for me to crack down on the potty training issue! It just isn't getting any easier!

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome new Nov mama!

DD is a complete Elmo addict. It is sad, but she just loves him. My mother started it with some toys, and then DD happened to watch him once. Now it is MELMO this and MELMO that. We have to watch MELMO after her baths or there will be repercussions....the wailing, oh the wailing. But really, he is cute, and teaches some good things. He is always asking a baby's opinion about everything, and how cool is that? I mean, when do you see regular television babies get asked ANYTHING?









DD is also a big ketchup fan. She calls it "dip" and every food she gets she wants "dip" for it. I made her stop with the cheerios....even I have limits! LOL!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying him some Elmo videos, because he asks for him quite often, and we only actually get to watch Melmo a few times a week. Isn't it funny that both our LOs call him Melmo?


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Fiona has a dvd with friendship, singing, and dancing as the themes on it. It is really quite cute, at least the first 50 times, LOL!!

It is sweet that they both say Melmo. She has a Melmo couch and a big stuffed Melmo that she had me put a diaper on.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/11...t=ea89b9b4.pbw

A slideshow of mostly the youngest 2 although I think maybe perhaps there is one picture of my 7yo as well lol.

No Elmo here but I did mention Yo Gabba Gabba a while back didn't I? He asks for it all the time, and I hate that show. My 4yo likes Noggin (which I do too because it's commercial free yay) and he saw it on there one day.

Welcome littlegrey mare!


----------



## jenleephotography (Mar 30, 2008)

I just wanted to say hi.. i'm fairly new to the MDC boards and I was so excited when I saw the Nov 2006 Mamas group! My dd is a 11/06 baby (was born 11/24) and I can't believe she will be one and a half in a few weeks.
Crazy!
We are still co-sleeping and nursing. She signs a LOT (has over 20 signs) and says mama and dada when she wants to..and imitates a lot of the sounds we make too- but other than that doesn't have a lot of words yet. She had some medical issues during her first year that caused her to be a bit delayed with milestones though, but we are working on it.

So glad to be a part of this forum!!

Jen


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome, Jen! You'll find that we're a pretty talkative group. Jump right in!








DS is no longer co-sleeping and nurses anywhere from 2-4 xs a day and two times at night. He does some signing, but not much. He's extremely talkative, though.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

all new Nov 2006 mamas, little ones, and families









So glad you found us









Don't worry - - -I'll get you added to the list - - - I just need to set aside some time ...


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, Dh is going hunting (again, argh) this weekend, so I have another week of just me and Atticus. While it's fun, I have a new appreciation for single moms. I'm trying to plan a lot of fun things, like swimming at our family center, etc, but I'm running out of ideas to keep us occupied. Anyone have any ideas that are cheap or free.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, DH just called me. We got our economic stimulus $$$$ today!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!! We're going to pay off our car and buy some outside stuff. YAY!!!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Oh, DH just called me. We got our economic stimulus $$$$ today!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!! We're going to pay off our car and buy some outside stuff. YAY!!!


we were supposed to get ours today but nothing has appeared in our bank account thus far









Abbi started running a fever early (2 am) Thursday morning ranging from 100-103 and has been waking the last 2 nights crying. She seems to have swollen gums where all 4 eye teeth will be popping through. No fever today but still swollen so who knows. Do any of your lo's get fevers when they're teething?

Welcome to the new mamas and there babes


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

No fever here, but I have heard of it happening.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *co op mama* 
I'm not even going to start down the road of confessions about food. I have to admit Magnus is getting the short end of the stick when it comes to food. Being he's the third he gets all kinds of craptastic foods.









That's what we're dealing with now too. With DD1 and even DS we were very careful about what they ate. It's so much harder with Ella because she sees the older two having treats and she wants what they're having. She loves the mint chocolate Girl Guide cookies, which we have a lot of. Ella also loves yogurt or anything that resembles yogurt - sour cream, mayo, anything white and creamy. And black olives, she goes nuts with them and eats more than she probably should but she just loves them. I keep thinking that I should look up the nutritional value of black canned olives.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Welcome little grey mare! A new baby sister already on the way! I am surprised more of us aren't already pregnant, .

I wish, it's not for lack of trying.







At this point I'd even be happy to see AF just to know there was a chance.









Ella is just now getting interested in tv. Ours is in the basement and we spend most of our time on the main floor so it's been easier to keep her from getting too hooked. She has started to go down with her older siblings to watch some of the after-school programming though and has learned how to turn it on by herself. We always leave the tv on the channel for TVOntario (our public service channel). The kids like those shows, there's no advertising and they're age-appropriate.


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi ladies! My confession is YouTube. Sigh...there is a Fatboy Slim video, a remake of the Joker (Steve ****** Band). It's ALL KITTENS. A friend sent this to me and I thought, how cute, music and kittens (her favorites), she'll love it. This was a vast understatement. If anyone puts it on (like DH or, I admit, me to keep her occupied for a few) she wants to see it over and over and over. She'll say, "ahhh!" a lot, signs kitty, says "maow, maow." It's hilarious, but weird how enraptured she is with it.







I usually have to take her outside to break the cycle. LOL


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Mama2Bean, link please. I want to see if Atticus has a reaction to the kittens.


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

be careful what u wish for!


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh lordy, it started playing when I was getting the link. The addiction is sparked again. LOL Oh, I should also say that the song features Bootsy Collins. There is no way it could get cooler!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bean* 





be careful what u wish for!










so i grabbed abbi up and hit play, and she loved it...we had to watch it twice! she was dancing on my lap and everytime a new group of kittens would come on she would say "ahhhhhh, kitty!!" and when the ducks (her fav animal at the moment) came on she really went crazy "ducks, mama, ducks!!"

thanks for sharing


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

So I've been slow at work today and have been looking at photos from DD's birth up until recently. I CANNOT believe it is the same child!! That tiny, bald, blotchy, pimply child is DD.

wow. they really do grow up quick huh?
















What is everyone doing about the hair? DD's is bone straight and grow straight down over her eyes. I've tried every type of barrette, rubber band, etc and she just yanks them out. Is it time for her first haircut? Has anyone here done a haircut? I'm scared....


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I know...I looked at a pic of Atticus exactly a year ago, and he just looks so different!
Hair: I know I have a ds, but Atticus' hair is getting looooong. I'm going to let it grow out. Nothing looks cuter than a little boy hippy. If I need to, I may trim his bangs, as they seem to grow differently than the rest. I, too, am very nervous about that first hair cut. Something about it...


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Magnus's hair is curly so I don't really have to do anything to it!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Fiona has very fine, straight hair. I am a curly, wavy girl, so I am at a total loss. It is so wispy that it really won't stay in a tiny ponytail without a lot of pulling, which I cannot make myself do! Any suggestions appreciated here as well.

I can't wait to show her that Youtube video....ducks have always been her favorite, even before Elmo. Duckaduckaducka is a common phrase around here.

We broke down and picked up two more Elmo DVDs tonight....poor dh
cannot handle seeing the other one again any time soon!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I've given Homer several haircuts. You can see from the pics I posted that he has a whole headful of dark hair, has since he was born. His is a little wavy too, but not terribly curly.

My 4yo is in some mood tonight, hope this passes quickly.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Can you guys believe we're already on pg. 8 and it's only the 9th? We're chattin' it up this month.








I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow. With DH being gone I want to work on my garden so that Atticus and I have something to keep us busy the next two days.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm sick, can I whine here? I have mastitis I think. Again. I woke up at about 5am and just couldn't get comfortable, and by the time I got up to nurse Asheby I knew I was sick. I was soooo dizzy and pale. My temp was about 101 at that point. 2 hours later it was 102.6 and its pretty much hovered there all day. I hurt SO bad. I have never been this achy in my life, even my toes hurt. And not to mention my left milkie. Youch! I called my dr who doesn't work on Fridays but he never called me back. I don't know what to do!

Anyhoo, before I have to go lie down again. Asheby doesn't really care about the tv yet, but Amethyst sure does. Urgh, I hate it.

I have been cutting Ashebys hair "high and tight" since he was about 3 months old. Its is SO cute I think, and easy to keep clean too.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, MPsSweetie, I hope you feel better soon! That sick, achy feeling is the worst, especially when you have LOs to watch.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

MPsSweetie, I hope you feel better soon. Mastitis is awful. Hopefully you'll get to take it easy over the weekend.

Ella's hair is still short enough that it's not in her eyes. I'm a little disappointed because her hair is really straight. I have very straight hair so I guess it isn't that unusual. DD1 and DS had beautiful curls when they first got their hair so I was hoping that Ella would get them too. Especially since DD1 cut them all off when she was 4 years old - her first haircut. Ella's hair is still pretty short so it may still curl as it gets longer.

Ella is getting her eye teeth and she is not happy about it. She's been fussy and hard to get to sleep. I hope they come in quickly and she goes back to her normal self. She ate more today than she's eaten for the past week so things should be getting better.

I just finished the gate at the end of our driveway so now I'll be much more comfortable with Ella outside. She is definitely a runner. I was babysitting today and one of the kids left the door open when they went outside. The next thing I know their telling me that Ella's running down the road. (Thankfully we live at the end of a cul-de-sac.) DH was walking toward the house anyway so I just let her go to meet him. I then had a talk with the other kids about closing the door and then I finished the gate. Ella spent most of the day in her rubber boots. I guess she likes to be prepared in case she gets a chance to go outside. I tried putting a pair of those 'jelly' shoes on but she did not like them. I guess nothing compares to her boots.


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's my confession - dark chocolate. I buy the fair trade 85% pure chocolate bars and Nate loves them! I thought he would fine it too strong and bitter but no... totally loves it.

We don't have to worry about a haircut here. Nate was a bald baby and is pretty much a bald toddler. Well he does have a lot more hair but it is so fine and blonde that it's not very noticeable.

We're trying to make the transition to two naps. He's always been far more sleepy in the mornings so he has a hard time making to even 10:30 so even if he sleeps to noon it's a long stretch to bedtime. I'm torn about it all because he's been going to bed so easily (around 7) because he's exhausted. But on the other hand since I'm at work all day I feel guilty being happy that I have some quiet time. Lately I'm really feeling like I'm missing out on so much by being working full time.







I can't see a way around it but I feel like we're both missing out


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I understand the working thing. Atticus used to scream and cry when he saw we were at the babysitter's house. Now, though, he gets so excited to see her, which is good, I guess. I work part-time, so that's been a big help, too.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

I completely understand the working full time thing. I am a teacher, so I leave DD at 7 at the sitter and pick her up at 4. At first DH had to drop her off, because I couldn't stand it. It is better now though, because I see how excited she is to be there. She has little friends that run to meet her and she barely says goodbye before running to play. She is very social, and I tend to be less social, so I know if I was home with her all the time, she wouldn't be getting all the friend time she needs. Or maybe that is how I justify having to work.


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
What is everyone doing about the hair? DD's is bone straight and grow straight down over her eyes. I've tried every type of barrette, rubber band, etc and she just yanks them out. Is it time for her first haircut? Has anyone here done a haircut? I'm scared....

That's Mikaela, too. Her hair is longest going into her eyes, but I don't want to cut it (not because it's her first haircut - btdt with her brother - but because I don't want her to have bangs). Sometimes she'll let me put in the tiny barrettes, a headband stays in for all of 5 seconds, baseball cap will only stay on if Daddy or big brother is wearing one.

So usually I just blow them out of her eyes =) She thinks it's the funniest game ever! And when she's done with her bath each night, I've been brushing her hair dry with this little brush I got when she was born - I just keep brushing it back from the front of her forehead to the back of her neck, hoping to train it =)

My son loves "kiddo shows" - Mikaela really wouldn't care if the TV is on or off. It honestly doesn't bother me that they watch it (hands over MDC membership







) because I know what they're watching, we talk about it, there's no commercials (noggin, PBS, or I turn it off before a commercial comes on), and we do plenty of other non-TV things during the day, too.

Her obsession (which was recently taken off youtube) was "Almost Everything is Boinga Here" from the Backyardigans. It was the song of the month on noggin back in January or February, and if it weren't for her it would have been WAY annoying how often they played it. But if she heard it, she would come running from wherever she was and start bouncing and spinning in circles and laughing and trying to sing along. I know we got a video of her doing it once - I'll have to see if I can get that posted here somehow.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Okay, I've got to work on Carl's nighttime snacks... my porky little 18 mo old doesn't *need* to nurse at night and I NEED the sleep! No tomatos, please!

So for those of who have kids sleeping all night, did they just make that transition themselves? Are they sleeping with you? Did you have the fussy-fussy-pat-pat time to get them over the hump? Just wondering.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 
Okay, I've got to work on Carl's nighttime snacks... my porky little 18 mo old doesn't *need* to nurse at night and I NEED the sleep! No tomatos, please!











_just kidding_








:


----------



## abadine (Apr 24, 2008)

Horchata is a mexican drink, its rice based. So I ground up rice, with a cinnamon stick & added water, vanilla and a bit of sugar. You drain off the rice after letting is soak a while & then you have a sweet rice milk, I put it in the freezer for a few hours to make it into a slushy because thats how I like it







.

So its like rice milk with cinnamon & sweet. Both my girls are allergic to cows milk so its like them having a shake


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gen_here* 
Her obsession (which was recently taken off youtube) was "Almost Everything is Boinga Here" from the Backyardigans. It was the song of the month on noggin back in January or February, and if it weren't for her it would have been WAY annoying how often they played it. But if she heard it, she would come running from wherever she was and start bouncing and spinning in circles and laughing and trying to sing along. I know we got a video of her doing it once - I'll have to see if I can get that posted here somehow.

Have to say my 4yo was obsessed w/that boinga song and thanks now I have it in my head again.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abadine* 
Horchata is a mexican drink, its rice based. So I ground up rice, with a cinnamon stick & added water, vanilla and a bit of sugar. You drain off the rice after letting is soak a while & then you have a sweet rice milk, I put it in the freezer for a few hours to make it into a slushy because thats how I like it







.

So its like rice milk with cinnamon & sweet. Both my girls are allergic to cows milk so its like them having a shake









Wow - that sounds really good.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abadine* 
Horchata is a mexican drink, its rice based. So I ground up rice, with a cinnamon stick & added water, vanilla and a bit of sugar. You drain off the rice after letting is soak a while & then you have a sweet rice milk, I put it in the freezer for a few hours to make it into a slushy because thats how I like it







.

So its like rice milk with cinnamon & sweet. Both my girls are allergic to cows milk so its like them having a shake









OMG, that sounds delicious. I wish you were here to make it for me.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Horchata is SO good! They have it at Taco Cabana if there is one near you. We always get either that of cantaloupe juice. Yum-o


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Our Chiropractor said our Ped's office (we go to the same one) recommends Horchata for kids. We buy it at the local Food City. I saw it at Fry's the other day, too. It's in the cold section near yogurt. Ask for it!







DD#1 LOVES the strawberry - it's like a strawberry milkshake!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll have to check our local natural foods market. Yum!


----------



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, I haven't been in the toddler forum for awhile... mostly hanging out in the single parenting forum these days. I kind of skimmed most of the posts, 9 pages is a lot to catch up on! Anyway, Talia is adorable of course. She isn't saying much: mama, dada, nana (no), wee!, ba (not sure what this is, she uses it for most things), and even though we call bfing something else she started saying "nur nur me!" recently. She mostly points and shrieks though. Or she'll bring me her shoes if she wants to go outside, or bring me a cup if she's thirsty (she's a little camel! She drinks 4 times the amount that my 4.5 year old drinks!) She understands everything I say though, and it kind of seems like she's just refusing to talk... anyone else in the same boat? Those vocab lists are crazy! I can't remember how dd1 compared.... we are still nursing on demand here, and I am so jealous of those whose dcs aren't nursing much at night anymore! Talia wakes up all the time still... we are co-sleeping still also... she LOVES to be outside and she adores her big sister - they are so sweet together. Talia is definitely the little rough-and-tumble clown of the two, and we affectionately call her "feisty beasty" If we say "fiesty beasty fiesty beasty" she will get this little impish grin on her face and stomp her feet over and over. It is hilarious!!! She also loves baths and every time I try to do the dishes she freaks because she wants a bath in the sink. Today I said "no Talia, mama has to wash the dishes" and she ran into the bathroom, dragged the stepstool to the sink, and started pointing up at the sink and wailing. She got her bath. Heh.


----------



## abadine (Apr 24, 2008)

ohhh I wish horchata was sold somewhere near me, the closest I've got is just rice milk LOL. Yesterday I cheated & just used the rice milk with cinnamon & sugar & crushed ice, not as nice as homemade but a decent drink for the girls









lol at fiesty beasty!! How cute

Today's work for Jovie was not she says "Sowee Jovie" awwwww. She said it over and over today. Tooooo gorgeous. She does heaps of pointing & shreaking, especially if she's seen a bag of lollies being put away from shopping. I have a feeling we won't be having lollies in the house anymore.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emilyrose* 
Hi everyone, I haven't been in the toddler forum for awhile... mostly hanging out in the single parenting forum these days. I kind of skimmed most of the posts, 9 pages is a lot to catch up on! Anyway, Talia is adorable of course. She isn't saying much: mama, dada, nana (no), wee!, ba (not sure what this is, she uses it for most things), and even though we call bfing something else she started saying "nur nur me!" recently. She mostly points and shrieks though. Or she'll bring me her shoes if she wants to go outside, or bring me a cup if she's thirsty (she's a little camel! She drinks 4 times the amount that my 4.5 year old drinks!) She understands everything I say though, and it kind of seems like she's just refusing to talk... anyone else in the same boat? Those vocab lists are crazy! I can't remember how dd1 compared.... we are still nursing on demand here, and I am so jealous of those whose dcs aren't nursing much at night anymore! Talia wakes up all the time still... we are co-sleeping still also... she LOVES to be outside and she adores her big sister - they are so sweet together. Talia is definitely the little rough-and-tumble clown of the two, and we affectionately call her "feisty beasty" If we say "fiesty beasty fiesty beasty" she will get this little impish grin on her face and stomp her feet over and over. It is hilarious!!! She also loves baths and every time I try to do the dishes she freaks because she wants a bath in the sink. Today I said "no Talia, mama has to wash the dishes" and she ran into the bathroom, dragged the stepstool to the sink, and started pointing up at the sink and wailing. She got her bath. Heh.

Welcome back, emily rose. How has single parenting been going. DH has been gone for two weekend in a row now, and I have a new respect for single mamas. It's just constant interaction, no break, kwim? I love Atticus, but I like to have a small break once in a while. Like now, I'm trying to type this,and he's wondering around the computer room wailing and shreiking.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day !!!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Phew. We just got back from the ER. DH was trying to cut down some brush on our property that needed removing, and he ended up cutting his hand up with the bowsaw he was using. Blood everywhere!

Luckily, it was only part of it that required stitching, but I was so scared.

Then I said (jokingly, of course!), " I would have called someone if I knew you didn't want to do it THAT badly"

Hope everyone else's mother's days went smoother.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there--I've never posted on these (November 06) threads, but I do indeed have a November 06 baby...you can add Lucy to the November 23 (a.k.a. Happy Thanksgiving!) list.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Wow, I'm off the radar for a day or two and there's about 5 more pages! I can't keep up with you all.

Emily Rose, it's good to hear about you and Talia.

Horchata - that's sounds good. You crush, then strain, raw rice?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
I'm sick, can I whine here? I have mastitis I think. Again. I woke up at about 5am and just couldn't get comfortable, and by the time I got up to nurse Asheby I knew I was sick. I was soooo dizzy and pale. My temp was about 101 at that point. 2 hours later it was 102.6 and its pretty much hovered there all day. I hurt SO bad. I have never been this achy in my life, even my toes hurt. And not to mention my left milkie. Youch! I called my dr who doesn't work on Fridays but he never called me back. I don't know what to do!

That is HORRIBLE. I had mastitis with DS. It is painful like the devil. I hope you are doing OK now. Let us know.

This morning, Lea fell down our outside cement steps, landing with her forehead in a step edge and her legs over the side, and cut her head up. DH wouldn't let me look at her wound because he thought I would totally FREAK right there, but I looked and cleaned up the blood and really held my cool. She is OK, but we were really keeping watch on her all day. I'm actually grateful it wasn't closer to her eyes, nose, mouth... It's amazing how cautious I got afterwards. I wouldn't let her swing by herself, though she screamed about it, I insisted on holding her hand when she went down the slide.... We are enjoying fabulous weather here - shorts and t-shirts and sun. Hurray! And a little bragging about my 3.5 DS - with the warm weather, he is going out with just underwear and shirt. So he decided to use the little toilet this weekend, and has done pretty well! I never knew pouring poop from a bowl into the toilet would be so exciting!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
Phew. We just got back from the ER. DH was trying to cut down some brush on our property that needed removing, and he ended up cutting his hand up with the bowsaw he was using. Blood everywhere!

Luckily, it was only part of it that required stitching, but I was so scared.

Then I said (jokingly, of course!), " I would have called someone if I knew you didn't want to do it THAT badly"

Hope everyone else's mother's days went smoother.

Your poor DH!! See what they do to try to get out of yard work?!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *redpajama* 
Hi there--I've never posted on these (November 06) threads, but I do indeed have a November 06 baby...you can add Lucy to the November 23 (a.k.a. Happy Thanksgiving!) list.

Welcome, redpajama and Lucy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Wow, I'm off the radar for a day or two and there's about 5 more pages! I can't keep up with you all.

Emily Rose, it's good to hear about you and Talia.

Horchata - that's sounds good. You crush, then strain, raw rice?

That is HORRIBLE. I had mastitis with DS. It is painful like the devil. I hope you are doing OK now. Let us know.

This morning, Lea fell down our outside cement steps, landing with her forehead in a step edge and her legs over the side, and cut her head up. DH wouldn't let me look at her wound because he thought I would totally FREAK right there, but I looked and cleaned up the blood and really held my cool. She is OK, but we were really keeping watch on her all day. I'm actually grateful it wasn't closer to her eyes, nose, mouth... It's amazing how cautious I got afterwards. I wouldn't let her swing by herself, though she screamed about it, I insisted on holding her hand when she went down the slide.... We are enjoying fabulous weather here - shorts and t-shirts and sun. Hurray! And a little bragging about my 3.5 DS - with the warm weather, he is going out with just underwear and shirt. So he decided to use the little toilet this weekend, and has done pretty well! I never knew pouring poop from a bowl into the toilet would be so exciting!

omg, poor Lea. I can't imagine how scary that would've been for you guys.


----------



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

Katie - single parenting is rough, but as time passes I am getting better at it. Job hunting is not going so well, so that is stressing me out, and I need to find housing also, so I think once I am out of this limbo phase that I will be able to settle into a new rhythm. But, I have told the girls (not that Talia gets it yet) that we can get kittens when we move! Talia LOVES animals of any kind and I can't wait to see how excited she'll be about kittens! I love cats, and stbx did not, so it is nice to think about having a couple of kitties to cuddle and play with.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

just popping in real quick to say hi and i hope everyone had a beautiful mamas day!!!


----------



## abadine (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello redpajama & Lucy, I'm only a very raw newbie here myself...

OMG Angriepixiemama... how scary. I would have had to carry my DH the whole way because he faints at the sight of his own blood







: he does fine with my blood though.

AllisonR - I use a spice grinder/coffee grinder & grind 1 cup long grain rice with 1 cinnamon stick. Then add 3 cups water & 1cm of a vanilla bean. Then I put it in the fridge overnight, in the morning I blend it with 3 more cups water & use a strainer to take out all the rice grinds, I strain it twice because I hate chunks LOL. Then I chuck it in a plastic tupperware type thingo and put it in the freezer for an hour. I stir it all up & serve over crushed ice. Yum. Thats my horchata. The other day I didn't have time to let it sit overnight, so I added 100mls... or a small can of coconut milk. It was perfect, added the creaminess it would have missed out by not soaking.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 

That is HORRIBLE. I had mastitis with DS. It is painful like the devil. I hope you are doing OK now. Let us know.

This morning, Lea fell down our outside cement steps, landing with her forehead in a step edge and her legs over the side, and cut her head up. DH wouldn't let me look at her wound because he thought I would totally FREAK right there, but I looked and cleaned up the blood and really held my cool. She is OK, but we were really keeping watch on her all day. I'm actually grateful it wasn't closer to her eyes, nose, mouth... It's amazing how cautious I got afterwards. I wouldn't let her swing by herself, though she screamed about it, I insisted on holding her hand when she went down the slide.... We are enjoying fabulous weather here - shorts and t-shirts and sun. Hurray! And a little bragging about my 3.5 DS - with the warm weather, he is going out with just underwear and shirt. So he decided to use the little toilet this weekend, and has done pretty well! I never knew pouring poop from a bowl into the toilet would be so exciting!

I am doing much better this morning. Unfortunately Asheby didn't nurse as much on my left side this morning so I am going to try again in a minute. I do not want it to clog back up. The pain is nowhere near as bad though, I just hope the fever is gone.

Yikes!! It is so scary when LOs hurt themselves! And yay for the poop!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
...

Then I said (jokingly, of course!), " I would have called someone if I knew you didn't want to do it THAT badly"


lol. I'm glad he's o.k. and this sounds exactly like something I've said in the past. A few years ago, we were going to have Thanksgiving for the first time at our house. I told DP he was on dish-duty since I was doing all the cooking. The day before thanksgiving, he sliced his fingers into the bone at work. I told him that there were less costly and less painful methods for avoiding the dishes







:

allisonR - glad DD didn't get hurt too badly. It usually does look worse that it really is.

mpssweeite - hope you leftie is doing better this afternoon







:

welcome to all the new mammas and babies!

My mothers day was kind of crappy. DP and I spent the whole afternoon arguing about stupid stuff. We both woke up in kind of a mood - is it a full moon or something? then I get a call that my previous employer died in a car accident leaving behind 4 young children. Very upsetting and tragic for the whole community.

But today has been a bit better. DD got her first haircut this morning. MIL works in a salon so we went there to get it done. It looks pretty cute and they only cut the hair that was falling in her eyes. I'll have to post pictures soon.

We also went to her 18 months well-visit at the new doctors. I am very impressed with clinic, staff, and the doctor. I didn't know how she felt about vax and was preparing to get the full "well..blah blah blah vax is a must..blah, etc" She was very interested to hear why we didn't vax DD and then said that while she thinks they are important, she respects the parents decision to do it or not. And then moved on. WHEW!!! yay! Then she proceeded to do a bunch of developmental tests and autism screening tests - things they never did at the old clinic. I am so happy we found a great doctor!!!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

hey all...

I'll post more when I get home...but just wanted to say hello...and I'm enjoying reading about all the other mommas and babes....

Porter is becoming an amazing little person who is constantly testing his boundries...he's always quick to greet me in the morning with the most amazing smile...we're still breastfeeding A LOT....I'm curious as to what's going to happen since...I'm pregnant with numero dos....think I'm due in January sometime....


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

hi everyone! I am glad everyone's little ones are doing well, even after the scary falls and bumps.

I also called Poison Control yesterday....DD decided to eat some DEODORANT! My mouth twitches just thinking about it!









I am going to try that recipe - it sounds so good.

Congratulations for pooping on the potty.







It is such a big deal for them when they manage that.

Have a great night!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
lol. I'm glad he's o.k. and this sounds exactly like something I've said in the past. A few years ago, we were going to have Thanksgiving for the first time at our house. I told DP he was on dish-duty since I was doing all the cooking. The day before thanksgiving, he sliced his fingers into the bone at work. I told him that there were less costly and less painful methods for avoiding the dishes







:

allisonR - glad DD didn't get hurt too badly. It usually does look worse that it really is.

mpssweeite - hope you leftie is doing better this afternoon







:

welcome to all the new mammas and babies!

My mothers day was kind of crappy. DP and I spent the whole afternoon arguing about stupid stuff. We both woke up in kind of a mood - is it a full moon or something? then I get a call that my previous employer died in a car accident leaving behind 4 young children. Very upsetting and tragic for the whole community.

But today has been a bit better. DD got her first haircut this morning. MIL works in a salon so we went there to get it done. It looks pretty cute and they only cut the hair that was falling in her eyes. I'll have to post pictures soon.

We also went to her 18 months well-visit at the new doctors. I am very impressed with clinic, staff, and the doctor. I didn't know how she felt about vax and was preparing to get the full "well..blah blah blah vax is a must..blah, etc" She was very interested to hear why we didn't vax DD and then said that while she thinks they are important, she respects the parents decision to do it or not. And then moved on. WHEW!!! yay! Then she proceeded to do a bunch of developmental tests and autism screening tests - things they never did at the old clinic. I am so happy we found a great doctor!!!

That dr sounds super cool. I can't find a dr in the area who will take us. It's a big pain.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scarlettrose* 
hey all...

I'll post more when I get home...but just wanted to say hello...and I'm enjoying reading about all the other mommas and babes....

Porter is becoming an amazing little person who is constantly testing his boundries...he's always quick to greet me in the morning with the most amazing smile...we're still breastfeeding A LOT....I'm curious as to what's going to happen since...I'm pregnant with numero dos....think I'm due in January sometime....

Congrats on the pregnancy! I'm hoping to be in that boat, too, soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
hi everyone! I am glad everyone's little ones are doing well, even after the scary falls and bumps.

I also called Poison Control yesterday....DD decided to eat some DEODORANT! My mouth twitches just thinking about it!









I am going to try that recipe - it sounds so good.

Congratulations for pooping on the potty.







It is such a big deal for them when they manage that.

Have a great night!

Deoderant??? EWWWWW!!! They choose the grossest things to eat. The other day, Atticus almost ate an earthworm. I got there just in time. Grosssssss!!!


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
We also went to her 18 months well-visit at the new doctors. I am very impressed with clinic, staff, and the doctor. I didn't know how she felt about vax and was preparing to get the full "well..blah blah blah vax is a must..blah, etc" She was very interested to hear why we didn't vax DD and then said that while she thinks they are important, she respects the parents decision to do it or not. And then moved on. WHEW!!! yay! Then she proceeded to do a bunch of developmental tests and autism screening tests - things they never did at the old clinic. I am so happy we found a great doctor!!!

Congrats on the doctor. We used to live in a city where it was almost impossible to find a doctor. We ended up with the worst one ever. She was so mean, she told dh off once because he looked at his watch at the beginning of his appt. I was so glad when we left that city.

It's been rainy all day today so we've been mostly inside. Ella kept putting her boots on and wanting to go out though. The whole family finally went out this evening and kicked a ball around. Ella had so much fun - she'd run to the ball, pick it up then take it to her brother or sister. After that we checked out the garden. Of course both Ella and her brother fell in a mud puddle - fun.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Yay! summer's really kicked in so Millie's in all her new summer gear! Shorts and t-shirts during the day, shortie pjs at night! And a few summer dresses that we kept from Jess! She seems to be coping with the heat which is good - certainly not getting any grumpier than usual. We'll see how long that lasts!

She would gladly spend all her free time outside but our garden's not brilliantly child-friendly - we have a reasonable patio just outside the living room then steps up to the grass. Train line is at the bottom of the garden and the fence is down so no way she can go out on her own. We can't do anything to it as we're moving within the next 12 months (hopefully) and there's no point in spending any money on it as the house will be demolished! Not to mention that our garden is actually the reason we have to move - toxins have been found in the soil! Fortunately my parents live close by and have a big safe garden (Millie's worked out how to negotiate their steps safely!) and they're going to get her a slide as an early birthday present! I'm thinking about getting her a little trike but can't work out which one to get. If we're in the new house next summer she is going to get so many new outdoor toys!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Deoderant??? EWWWWW!!! They choose the grossest things to eat. The other day, Atticus almost ate an earthworm. I got there just in time. Grosssssss!!!

That is just gross! My friend once had to dig a huge cricket out of her DDs mouth.

Chick - I hope you get to move soon. Sounds terrible about the house, if it is just going to be demolished. Hopefully you can get some money for the land, so you can use on your new home?

Food confession: we had hot dogs and coke for dinner last night. Including DS and DD, who majored in coke and then of course went into a complete sugar fit, which I jokingly blamed on "society in general." 22 yo DSS got a good laugh out of that. I could not get either of them to bed, DD was SCREAMING. Tonight we are switching back to milk, which is going to be my new religion.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Atticus loves our garden. He's call them his "pretties" It's cute. However, he does like to test me by putting his hands in there.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Chick - I hope you get to move soon. Sounds terrible about the house, if it is just going to be demolished. Hopefully you can get some money for the land, so you can use on your new home?


Cheers. We've got a deal with a property developer so will get some money for the land. Just want to get the nod so I can start looking at houses! We've been in this situation since just after Millie was born so it's been very frustrating! Plans like refitting the bathroom have had to be shelved. Jess would love a new bedroom but no point in redecorating! No definite idea of timescales - we were hoping originally that we might have been out by now but even if we hear tomorrow that we can start looking it'll be at least 5 months before we go. That's a best case scenario!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chick* 
Cheers. We've got a deal with a property developer so will get some money for the land. Just want to get the nod so I can start looking at houses! We've been in this situation since just after Millie was born so it's been very frustrating! Plans like refitting the bathroom have had to be shelved. Jess would love a new bedroom but no point in redecorating! No definite idea of timescales - we were hoping originally that we might have been out by now but even if we hear tomorrow that we can start looking it'll be at least 5 months before we go. That's a best case scenario!

Hopefully it will be 5 months or not long after.

Last night was the 2nd time DD went poo in her potty!!







She's pretty predictable with her movements (either first thing in the morning or after bath) and hadn't went earlier in the day so after her bath we let her run around with no-diaper for a while. She said, poo-poo, grabbed at her bum, and ran into the bathroom. She stood next to the potty and started pushing so I lifted her onto the seat. YAY!! This is the second time she's done this in a week. I figured it was time to start actively trying since she seems very aware of when she has to go and needs to be changed right afterwards. She also has started doing the funniest thing. She'll go up to the dog, pull his tail up, point at his * and say, "poo-poo?". I will be on the floor playing with her and she'll go behind me, pull the back of my pants away from me, and 'check' for poo-poo. She's also started to point at the bottom of all her dolls and stuffed animals and say 'poo-poo.

DD is obsessed with "poo-poo". She doesn't seem to have awareness for pee so I'm not sure how that factors into potty-learning. Any ideas?


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, how exciting, poo-poo on the potty twice!! I can't believe our November babes are even old enough to sit on the potty yet, but Asheby does also. With no results, but hey, at least he has the idea.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Congrats to your DD midnightcommando. I hadn't even considered the potty for DD, as DS is just now using it. Maybe I'lll let her have a go at it. She sits on it, and says toilet, but for maybe 3 seconds tops, so I think it is just another funny toy to her.

Anyone else's DC waking up in the morning screaming? DD has always woken up gently and happily in the mornings, but the last few days has woken up SCREAMING! Nothing and no one can comfort her. I posted another thread on this, but maybe you mommas have some ideas?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

MidnightCommando, that's AWESOME!! We are nowhere near that.

Allison, no real thoughts, but that sounds miserable.

Atticus let me sleep in til 9!!!! I was completely blown away. It was so nice of him, lol.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Anyone else's DC waking up in the morning screaming? DD has always woken up gently and happily in the mornings, but the last few days has woken up SCREAMING! Nothing and no one can comfort her. I posted another thread on this, but maybe you mommas have some ideas?

Not in the morning but DD has been waking up around 3-5 a.m. screaming. I can see her eyeteeth coming up so I think that's it. Nothing has worked but Tylenol/Motrin to help her sleep and 3-5 is when it wears off. Is your DD teething maybe? I don't like using Tylenol so frequently but if you think DD is teething it might be worth trying it and seeing if it helps.

katiedidbug - sleeping in is nice! Hopefully Atticus will et you do it more often


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 

Last night was the 2nd time DD went poo in her potty!!







She's pretty predictable with her movements (either first thing in the morning or after bath) and hadn't went earlier in the day so after her bath we let her run around with no-diaper for a while. She said, poo-poo, grabbed at her bum, and ran into the bathroom. She stood next to the potty and started pushing so I lifted her onto the seat. YAY!! This is the second time she's done this in a week. I figured it was time to start actively trying since she seems very aware of when she has to go and needs to be changed right afterwards. She also has started doing the funniest thing. She'll go up to the dog, pull his tail up, point at his * and say, "poo-poo?". I will be on the floor playing with her and she'll go behind me, pull the back of my pants away from me, and 'check' for poo-poo. She's also started to point at the bottom of all her dolls and stuffed animals and say 'poo-poo.

DD is obsessed with "poo-poo". She doesn't seem to have awareness for pee so I'm not sure how that factors into potty-learning. Any ideas?


*How exciting!! Abbi is aware of peeing and pooing but hasn't made it in the potty yet. She tells me pee or poo as she's doing it. We've been letting the potty sit in the living room and letting her be nekkie and she'll sit on it for a few seconds but that's about it.*


----------



## jenleephotography (Mar 30, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, and maybe this has already been asked somwhere in the thread and if so, I'm sorry, But, are there any other 11/06 mamas out there who have not gotten AF since ? DH and I have started to talk about TTC for #2 soon, but how the heck can we do that without an AF?!?!?! (I am still nursing, 3 x a day and once at night when she wakes up usually) but, even given nursing i still thought it would have come back by now?)

And, I keep reading about DC's that are getting their first hair cuts..is my DD the only one her age that seems to STILL have hardly any hair??!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenleephotography* 
Just out of curiosity, and maybe this has already been asked somwhere in the thread and if so, I'm sorry, But, are there any other 11/06 mamas out there who have not gotten AF since ? DH and I have started to talk about TTC for #2 soon, but how the heck can we do that without an AF?!?!?!

And, I keep reading about DC's that are getting their first hair cuts..is my DD the only one her age that seems to STILL have hardly any hair??!


I've only had one AF since DD's birth.and before she was weaned. I expect it to come back full-on now that she is weaned though. Are you still nursing?


----------



## jenleephotography (Mar 30, 2008)

yup, still nursing, 3x a day and once or twice at night depending if she wakes up and needs it.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenleephotography* 
And, I keep reading about DC's that are getting their first hair cuts..is my DD the only one her age that seems to STILL have hardly any hair??!

No hair cut here! DD has baby fine hair and not too much compared to other kids










Didn't cut my other kids' hair until they were almost 3 - and they had a lot. My mother trimmed DS's hair with nail scissors when he was less than 2 w/out asking (I WAS FURIOUS)...


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenleephotography* 
Just out of curiosity, and maybe this has already been asked somwhere in the thread and if so, I'm sorry, But, are there any other 11/06 mamas out there who have not gotten AF since ? DH and I have started to talk about TTC for #2 soon, but how the heck can we do that without an AF?!?!?! (I am still nursing, 3 x a day and once at night when she wakes up usually) but, even given nursing i still thought it would have come back by now?)

And, I keep reading about DC's that are getting their first hair cuts..is my DD the only one her age that seems to STILL have hardly any hair??!

I got AF two months ago, and am in the middle of my second cycle. My cycles have been kinda long (arond 40 days) w/ a short LP. I'm actively TTCing, so it can be frustrated. I'm on CD 22 and haven't O'd yet, but w/ my longer cycle last time, I guess it can be expected. You'll prob get it any day now. There are some supplements like Vitex of heard of people taking to help bring back their cycles. In the TTC forum, there is a monthly nursing moms thread, and we'd love for you to join us. You can try to catch that first PP egg!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Ugh, I have had af for 11 months now. And Asheby still nurses about 5-6 times a day. You can have mine!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Ugh, I have had af for 11 months now. And Asheby still nurses about 5-6 times a day. You can have mine!

I got AF back when DD was 5 months old and it has been regular ever since. It is actually more regular now that I have DD....who still nurses at least 6 times a day, and I pump.

I wish I could share with all of you anxiously awaiting yours!


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

AF back at 9 months and Magnus nurses more than I can count, no joke like a newborn sometimes. He's our last however and dh is getting the snip soon.


----------



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

I got my AF back 6 weeks pp. With dd1 it was 8 weeks pp.







My midwife told me I was the unluckiest woman ever!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

AF: Many years ago a friend went to an acupuncturist. I think she had pinched nerves in her shoulder, don't remember exactly. The acupuncturist was examining her ankles and feet and said "you have menstral problems?" Yes, my friend hadn't had her period in almost a year (not pregnant, long story), and she admitted that was true. She saw the acupuncturist twice, and her AF came back the next month and was regular!

Around 10 m PP I still didn't have af, and I told my english speaking moms and tots group how nice it was not dealing with my period. One of the moms said, "OMG! You still don't have AF! You better call your doctor right away." She seriously thought something was wrong with me. I got AF back around 1 year pp.


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

I know we talked about this a couple months ago. I was raving about how child-friendly my congregation is. Come to find out, they're only child-friendly if your kids are silent (or close to it) and I've been getting off-handed comments from people for a couple weeks now. The last straw (two Sundays ago) was when I was approached by someone, supposedly speaking for many, who asked me if I wouldn't just leave my kids in the nursery instead of having them in the service with me. I got pissed and stormed out. My kids (3 and 18 months) are the only kids of nursery age in attendance. There is only one other child (7) and the next youngest is a junior in high school. My kids have one really bad Sunday and then I'm supposed to not have them in church anymore? No way!

I know there are a lot of opinions on both sides of this story. I've comprised a 3 question (plus demographics) survey that I posted on my blog and sent by email to everyone I know who either has kids, attends a house of worship or a combination of the two. If any of you fit into this category and would be willing to answer a couple of questions for me to add to my data, please PM me and let me know... I'll send them your way. I don't want to tie up the whole thread with this... and I think I'll try and find an appropriate forum here on MDC to cross-post to as well.

Back on our regular thread topic, and since I mentioned it above, I can't believe Mikaela is 1.5 today!!!!!! How?!?!?!? This was from Mother's Day this past Sunday -
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/DSC06637.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/DSC06638.jpg


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gen_here* 
Back on our regular thread topic, and since I mentioned it above, I can't believe Mikaela is 1.5 today!!!!!! How?!?!?!? This was from Mother's Day this past Sunday -
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/DSC06637.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/DSC06638.jpg

Love your babe. And love the view!

Re: church. I think you ought to post another thread, with links, so people can fill out your survey. Great initiative. Somewhat related: I had bf issues with DDs daycare (which I otherwise love.) Got sick of the underhanded remarks. I wrote a formal but factual letter, referred to the health dept's view about bf, and brought it in. It was therapeutic for me and made the daycare manager have a serious meeting with all the teachers and all harassment stopped. If you do it in a really professional way, and give the info to the church, you may see some positive changes! Good luck.

Abadine: thanks for the Horchata recipe. Haven't tried yet, but printed out, and that's half the battle!


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenleephotography* 
Just out of curiosity, and maybe this has already been asked somwhere in the thread and if so, I'm sorry, But, are there any other 11/06 mamas out there who have not gotten AF since ? DH and I have started to talk about TTC for #2 soon, but how the heck can we do that without an AF?!?!?! (I am still nursing, 3 x a day and once at night when she wakes up usually) but, even given nursing i still thought it would have come back by now?)

And, I keep reading about DC's that are getting their first hair cuts..is my DD the only one her age that seems to STILL have hardly any hair??!

I don't have my cycle back yet, but I'm tandem nursing, which I think plays a big role in it. After my son, I had my first PP period a little before 11 months.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Gen, great pics. Your DD is super cute. About church, what a nightmare! My parish doesn't allow non-potty trained babies in their nursery. I'm on the other end where I want DS to go into the nursery because he can't make it through the service, and I've been really struggling spiritually lately. I actually think we might switch churches just so we can have a nursery to go to. It's very frustrating.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Ugh, so sorry you guys are having church problems. Thank goodness ours is great, but it's 45 minutes away. And with gas prices the way they are (and we have a big truck) we haven't made it regularly in months. We have TONS of kids at our church, which is one reason we go there. Oh, and its the church I've gone to since birth









Asheby is a little parrot now, he will copy everything you say to him. He is sitting on the back of the couch looking out at the rain right now. In fact I should snap a pic of it, its too cute.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Re: cycles, I don't have mine back yet either. With my previous ds I got AF back at 18months after weaning at 14 months so I wasn't really concerned yet. Plus I'm not sure if my illness or some of my meds may be affecting mine so I may not be representative of the norm lol. Not that I ever was...

Gen, what a view! Beautiful! I'm on the side of taking kids to church and not making them go to the nursery, although I know others have different views on it. Sorry you're having to deal with the drama though.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

I still don't have AF back. DD1 and DS weaned at 13 months and AF returned at 15 months. Ella still nurses several times a day so I'm not really surprised that AF hasn't shown up. I bought some vitex a couple months ago but just started taking it last week so week see if that helps. I've also started taking zinc along with my regular vitamins. We're sort of anxious to TTC again but I'm not going to wean Ella just to make it happen.

As far as haircuts go, Ella shouldn't be needing a haircut for quite a while - and she even has more hair than her siblings did at this age.

gen_here - I'd be interested in your survey. Our church situation is a little different because we meet in someone's home but we were in a city with a bigger church when our older two were young.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

The church issue: Church for us falls right at DD's favorite morning nursing time. When she was smaller, no one said anything, and she was quieter about indicating she wanted to nurse. Now that she is older (and speaks more clearly), I have begun getting looks.

I was also told, by an older lady, that they will have someone in the nursery just so "you can really participate in the service." Uh, it's not tae-bo - it's church. And I can definitely fully participate with my child. I go to church to be peaceful with my family. And DD has had only one sitter besides my mother in her whole life - I am not going to give her to random people during church, thanks.

Because of those frustrations, I have been less inclined to go. I just don't feel that as new parents, the church is doing much in terms of meeting our needs.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I feel the same way. We go maybe once a month now, and it used to be such a big part of our lives. Oh, well.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Oh my, oh my!!! I just have to share the news.

All of the daycare facility workers go on strike next week, for probably min. 2 weeks, could be much longer! I'm talking 140,000 kids whose parents have to provide alternate care, or stay home, take all their sick/holidays.... Not that that is good news, since DH and I both work.

But, I emailed my folks, asking them to come, but really joking, as they have very busy lives themselves and are in their mid 70s. So they call after midnight last night, and booked tickets, and they arrive next Saturday, for 10 days. How cool is that!!!!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, how awesome of your parents! James' parents live just down the street and would never help out like that and my mom had a stroke so she can't. You are one lucky girl to have such helpful parents.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I'm sorry some of you are having church problems. I've never been but always thought of churches as such a welcoming and tolerant for children.

gen_here - lovely pics! I miss the beach!

AllisonR - You are lucky that you have such awesome parents! Are the daycare workers unionized over there? Are they here? This is surprising news and something I've never thought of.

My daycare lady is on vacation next week so I am will be forced to work from home














YAY! Although for some reason I don't seem to get too much done when I'm at home vs. the office but I manage. My employer is trying to reduce our carbon footprint so they are actually promoting working from home/telecommuting if you can manage. Today is the 'anything but drive to work day' and are giving prizes out for the most creative ways to get to work, free bike-tune ups, etc. Too bad I live 40 miles from here or I would have participated. Carpooling counts for something right?









I am so jazzed about this weekend. We're suppose to get record breaking temperatures - in the 90's! I love the heat! What do you think of taking a LO this age floating down a river? We live next to Silver Creek, a meandering stream that flows slower than you walk. I've floated it many times before DD and the deepest the water gets is 2 feet - maybe some 3 foot spots. It takes about 1-3 hours depending on where you get in and out. I have a big, blow up raft that I could fit in with her and dad could float alongside us in the tube. Of course she'd be wearing a life preserver and the water will be 55 degrees (it's spring fed a 55 degrees on every day of the year) What do you think? Yay or nay?

This is the place http://www.anglingservices.com/rivers.html
http://www.nature.org/wherewework/no...es/art415.html


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Midnightcommando - that looks like such fun! I'd definitely take Homer, with life preservers of course.







That's great that your employer is so accomodating and wanting to reduce the footprint her company leaves. Hope you can be as productive as you need to be next week.

Allison - that is awesome that your parents can help out like that! My ILs would absolutely do something like that, but they are in Greece and we are in the US, so not really feasible (not to mention that they don't speak English lol). But if we lived in Greece, they would so be there to help! My parents, not so much. We live right across town and we had a really hard time last summer when I was in the hospital so much and dh was trying to get to work.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Saturday! I wish you all lived nearby and I'd have you all over today to go swimming in our sparkling blue pool (we finally got the algae under control - yipee!).

Whatcha up to?


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the invite!







It is rainy here, so we are trying to get bits of yard work done in between.

Hey, how did you finally get rid of that algae? We were able to swim exactly TWICE last year, because we never could get the algae under control and I was so worried about DD swimming in it. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

We had Amethysts 6th birthday party today!! It was great fun, but now we are all exhausted. It was hawaiian themed, and she got tons of craft stuff, which is her new fave. Oh and my sister also gave us all great news!! She is pregnant with her first. I am SO excited. But I can feel the baby fever coming on bad. One of my friends just announced her 4th pregnancy on Wednesday also, so I am surrounded! Unfortunately James does NOT have baby fever.







Oh well. I am not ready for another quite yet anyway.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

I understand about the baby fever. I try to work out when it would be best for all of us, but it took us a long time to get pregnant for Fiona. As a teacher, it would be ideal for me to have a May baby, but planning hasn't really worked in the past, so....

I wish there was some formula.

Any of you mamas with more than one, did there come a moment when you just knew you were ready? I keep waiting for that.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
I am so jazzed about this weekend. We're suppose to get record breaking temperatures - in the 90's! I love the heat! What do you think of taking a LO this age floating down a river? We live next to Silver Creek, a meandering stream that flows slower than you walk. I've floated it many times before DD and the deepest the water gets is 2 feet - maybe some 3 foot spots. It takes about 1-3 hours depending on where you get in and out. I have a big, blow up raft that I could fit in with her and dad could float alongside us in the tube. Of course she'd be wearing a life preserver and the water will be 55 degrees (it's spring fed a 55 degrees on every day of the year) What do you think? Yay or nay?

I think that sound like a great idea. I just wish we had something like that here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
I understand about the baby fever. I try to work out when it would be best for all of us, but it took us a long time to get pregnant for Fiona. As a teacher, it would be ideal for me to have a May baby, but planning hasn't really worked in the past, so....

I wish there was some formula.

Any of you mamas with more than one, did there come a moment when you just knew you were ready? I keep waiting for that.









I didn't try to space my kids out. With the first two AF didn't return till they were each 15 months old. I also had a m/c between my first and second. When AF returned after DS we started trying right away - as well as we could with DH living 6 hours away for 8 months and visiting about once a month. We kept sort of trying for about 18 months. Then DH and I had some issues to deal with so ttc wasn't a good idea. As soon as things were sorted out we started ttc. The next month I was pregnant. Things have worked out really well timing-wise. Even with the m/c, if the pregnancy had continued it would have been really difficult timing due to circumstances that arose shortly after the m/c. I really wish that there wasn't the big gap between DS and Ella because it was hard to get back into the 'baby' groove.

I'd like to have a few more children (DH just says 'one at a time') and I don't want another big gap so I'm a little anxious to get going. Now I just need my body to co-operate.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

I played soccer all day in a womens tournament. We had three games 7:30 am, 11:30 am and 3:30 pm. Did I mention that it was 100+ degrees. It was 90 by the 11:30am game. I wore tons of sunscreen but still got burned. I am exhausted we have games first thing in the morning. The night before I went to sleep in my room and Magnus slept with Ross on the couch ALL NIGHT LONG! No nursing, and I woke up this morning at 6:00 am and got all my stuff together and got out of the house and to my game without him waking up. I got home at 9:00am and he nursed then but that was the first time he's slept all night without nursing.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

and twogreencars I would have been in that pool so fast if I could have!


----------



## abadine (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello there!!

church... I know it was a few pages ago, but... we've had a very hard time with it, our first DD is very active and lets just say not the quietest child... anyway we would go into the creche which had a window and bf and play and I kept getting comments on how I didn't get to participate in church. I finally said, well what do you think they did early on? Have creches? Leave your child with someone else? Nah, kids were all part of it.

I'm so envious of your summer!! Winter starts here in 15 days, and its getting chilly. So cold this morning, and I live in a tropical area. I'm not a good winter person LOL... it takes too long for my nappies to dry!! Diapers, sorry.

We are in the midst of planning DD1's first birthday. She hasn't had one yet, so we are planning an Australian wildlife party... bit of a Bindi Irwin special.


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, still as chatty as ever!







I have been so out of the loop, haven't posted or read here in ages.







I've missed all you ladies though! It is going to take me ages to read through this months thread to catch up.
We are doing great, and DD is a whirlwind. I am loving this age! Ok, I love evrything but her occasional temper tantrum. Exciting news... we are expecting baby #2! Can't wait to catch up with you all!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Amethyst was 3.5 when we decided to try for a boy. I'm not sure how we knew, we just did. We definitely wanted a son. I would love to have a couple more boys, they are SO much fun.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babymakesthree* 
Exciting news... we are expecting baby #2! Can't wait to catch up with you all!


CONGRATULATIONS! We've missed you!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
Thanks for the invite!







It is rainy here, so we are trying to get bits of yard work done in between.

Hey, how did you finally get rid of that algae? We were able to swim exactly TWICE last year, because we never could get the algae under control and I was so worried about DD swimming in it. Thanks for any ideas.


Seriously - if any of you want a break in the desert southwest usa...just lmk!









OK - really want to know? Like you, we couldn't get a grip on the algae last year until Oct. or so...This year we took the plunge and added 8 gallons of liquid chlorine one night followed by 8 gallons of liquid chlorine the next night followed by 4 gallons of liquid chlorine the following night. We had to NUKE that bloody algae. (I tested the pool regularly during that period and added acid to balance the pH). Always add chlorine at night so it doesn't just burn off during the day. Basically you need to add enough chlorine (bear in mind we have a HUGE 24,000 gallon pool) to kill the algae before it eats all the chlorine. We would add 8 gallons one night and then by the next afternoon the pool would register ZERO free chlorine!!! We also added water condition so the water would be able to hold the chlorine. We HATE using chlorine, but we had NO choice.









And guess what - NO algae at all - we've been sparkling for over a week!!!!! !We all just came in from a family swim and DD LOVES the pool. It's so nice to have one


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

:














:


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh I'm so jealous. We were seriously planning a southwest vacation, but our plans have been rearranged and we are now heading to Maine. Lol, can't get any further away and still be in the U.S. Dh will head to Greece with the youngest 2, and the older 3 will go to their dad's, so I will be all by myself for almost an entire month this summer! I might come to the southwest by myself







. Nah, I probably can't afford the gas.







I can't go to Greece with them this time, unfortunately, because of the meds, the long flight (I'd need in flight oxygen which is expensive as all get out), not to mention the smoking culture that is Greece which I can't be around at all... so I'll do my own thing, haven't quite decided what yet.

How did I know when I was ready for the next child? When I got a + mostly! Actually I suffered a lot of losses in between children, and we never really used bc other than charting. If I weren't sick we'd probably be ready for the next one by now, but Homer will be the last for me.







It's a different reality, though, as it makes me treasure all the little baby things he does and I don't want him to grow up. I can see why people treat "the baby" differently lol. I hope I don't become one of those moms! I do feel kind of cheated, and really had planned a few more but it isn't in the cards for me. I think I'm dealing with it okay. Most days I think I'm dealing with everything okay, but then one day everything just hits me and I crumble. Thankfully that doesn't happen often.









I have to say I absolutely adore this age. He's learned to come poke me and say "Mommy, mama, mom, mommy, mama" like the other kids do, only he hasn't actually learned yet that he's supposed to stop when I say "Yes, honey?" and tell me what he wants. It's too funny. And he's the ONLY one who has ever yelled DADDY! constantly. Cracks me up.

Better run, I think I smell duty calling







. It's almost bedtime for some little fellas anyway.


----------



## CTH3989 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi ladies! I never post in this thread but maybe I should. DS' name is Elijah and he is 18 months old. We still co-sleep sometimes but he will also sleep in his crib. He self-weaned at 14 months old and he is a walking, talking, curious little toddler. He is such a big boy. BTW, my name is Chelci! Hi!!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twogreencars*


Happy Saturday! I wish you all lived nearby and I'd have you all over today to go swimming in our sparkling blue pool (we finally got the algae under control - yipee!).

Whatcha up to?


Man, I was gone for a few days and have a ton of reading to catch up w/. Yesterday, we went to a local amusement park w/ Atticus' dcp. Today, MIL was in town and took us shopping.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *co op mama*


I played soccer all day in a womens tournament. We had three games 7:30 am, 11:30 am and 3:30 pm. Did I mention that it was 100+ degrees. It was 90 by the 11:30am game. I wore tons of sunscreen but still got burned. I am exhausted we have games first thing in the morning. The night before I went to sleep in my room and Magnus slept with Ross on the couch ALL NIGHT LONG! No nursing, and I woke up this morning at 6:00 am and got all my stuff together and got out of the house and to my game without him waking up. I got home at 9:00am and he nursed then but that was the first time he's slept all night without nursing.


Good job, Magnus!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abadine*


Hello there!!

church... I know it was a few pages ago, but... we've had a very hard time with it, our first DD is very active and lets just say not the quietest child... anyway we would go into the creche which had a window and bf and play and I kept getting comments on how I didn't get to participate in church. I finally said, well what do you think they did early on? Have creches? Leave your child with someone else? Nah, kids were all part of it.

I'm so envious of your summer!! Winter starts here in 15 days, and its getting chilly. So cold this morning, and I live in a tropical area. I'm not a good winter person LOL... it takes too long for my nappies to dry!! Diapers, sorry.

We are in the midst of planning DD1's first birthday. She hasn't had one yet, so we are planning an Australian wildlife party... bit of a Bindi Irwin special.


What's a creche?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *babymakesthree*


Wow, still as chatty as ever!







I have been so out of the loop, haven't posted or read here in ages.







I've missed all you ladies though! It is going to take me ages to read through this months thread to catch up. 
We are doing great, and DD is a whirlwind. I am loving this age! Ok, I love evrything but her occasional temper tantrum. Exciting news... we are expecting baby #2! Can't wait to catch up with you all!


Welcome back and congrats on the new baby!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie*


Amethyst was 3.5 when we decided to try for a boy. I'm not sure how we knew, we just did. We definitely wanted a son. I would love to have a couple more boys, they are SO much fun.


OOOh, me too. I love having a little boy. DH and I want as least five LOs, and I'd be happy if all but one were a girl. I would love a housefull of boys.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superstella*


Oh I'm so jealous. We were seriously planning a southwest vacation, but our plans have been rearranged and we are now heading to Maine. Lol, can't get any further away and still be in the U.S. Dh will head to Greece with the youngest 2, and the older 3 will go to their dad's, so I will be all by myself for almost an entire month this summer! I might come to the southwest by myself







. Nah, I probably can't afford the gas.







I can't go to Greece with them this time, unfortunately, because of the meds, the long flight (I'd need in flight oxygen which is expensive as all get out), not to mention the smoking culture that is Greece which I can't be around at all... so I'll do my own thing, haven't quite decided what yet.

How did I know when I was ready for the next child? When I got a + mostly! Actually I suffered a lot of losses in between children, and we never really used bc other than charting. If I weren't sick we'd probably be ready for the next one by now, but Homer will be the last for me.







It's a different reality, though, as it makes me treasure all the little baby things he does and I don't want him to grow up. I can see why people treat "the baby" differently lol. I hope I don't become one of those moms! I do feel kind of cheated, and really had planned a few more but it isn't in the cards for me. I think I'm dealing with it okay. Most days I think I'm dealing with everything okay, but then one day everything just hits me and I crumble. Thankfully that doesn't happen often.









I have to say I absolutely adore this age. He's learned to come poke me and say "Mommy, mama, mom, mommy, mama" like the other kids do, only he hasn't actually learned yet that he's supposed to stop when I say "Yes, honey?" and tell me what he wants. It's too funny. And he's the ONLY one who has ever yelled DADDY! constantly. Cracks me up.

Better run, I think I smell duty calling







. It's almost bedtime for some little fellas anyway.


Cyber hugs. Having that decided for you is no fun.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTH3989*


Hi ladies! I never post in this thread but maybe I should. DS' name is Elijah and he is 18 months old. We still co-sleep sometimes but he will also sleep in his crib. He self-weaned at 14 months old and he is a walking, talking, curious little toddler. He is such a big boy. BTW, my name is Chelci! Hi!!


Welcome!


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Just popping in to say quick hello! I can't believe our little ones are already hitting 18 months. It is unbelievable! DD2 still doesn't say much - just points and squawks for what she wants which is driving us a little batty even though I mostly get her what she wants before she asks... But she does have some incredibly cute expressions, especially her







when she's doing something mischievous. Of course, watch out for the times when she wants something she can't have (e.g., scissors, the remotes that she likes to take all the batteries out of, the knife I'm using to cut up some fruit or veggies!).

And both girls are really rambunctious, wrestling and climbing all over the place!







: People get a bit worried when they see them play and especially when teensy weensy DD2 takes a tumble, but she just gets right back up and isn't phased by a thing.









Off to bed - it is late here and I'd better get some sleep - my big problem these days is that my tank is running low and patience with my 4-yo is really hard to find.


----------



## abadine (Apr 24, 2008)

Opps sorry, a creche is like a toddler room? Somewhere for them but most of the time in church it would be with their parents. ITs loud and noisy but there are speakers for us to hear. Jovie always wanted to feed at church, so I always stayed with her.

SouthWest eh? I grew up in California, well in Southern California. I'll be heading out there (with the two girls on my own!!) in a few months. My mum is having surgery & I want/need to be there...


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I just found out about DDCs









My son was born via UC on Nov 18, 06.

Is it too late for me to join?


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Just wanted to send some hugs to superstella. Sounds like your trip could be a really rich, soul-searching experience. Let your mind open up to it, and treasure all that TIME to think, even if some of the thoughts are intense. May I make a suggestion? Bring an outlet with you. Like a sketchbook to draw nature, or a diary to write your thoughts, or a notepad to write poetry, or a camera and zoom lens to take sharp, close up reality pics. I'm not saying you will know what your outlet is ahead of time, but if you find one, go with it, and let it flow. At the hardest point in my life I wrote, wrote and wrote, and it really helped me evolve and heal. I'm an artist, so I suppose I "should" have been painting, but at the time writing is what I needed. I hope you have a wonderful trip, and have more sweet memories than sad.

Twogreencars - can I take you up on the pool offer in 2010!? We are planing a massive 3 week USA tour then. This year we are not going anywhere except Portugal. Next year Italy and India (my best friend moved to Dehli! Hurrah!) So 2010 before we hit the states again.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abadine* 
Opps sorry, a creche is like a toddler room? Somewhere for them but most of the time in church it would be with their parents. ITs loud and noisy but there are speakers for us to hear. Jovie always wanted to feed at church, so I always stayed with her.

SouthWest eh? I grew up in California, well in Southern California. I'll be heading out there (with the two girls on my own!!) in a few months. My mum is having surgery & I want/need to be there...

Ours is called the angel room.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
I just found out about DDCs









My son was born via UC on Nov 18, 06.

Is it too late for me to join?









Of course, welcome!!!!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
I just found out about DDCs









My son was born via UC on Nov 18, 06.

Is it too late for me to join?









Of course not, better late than never! WElcome! And Chelci too!

Thanks for the suggestion Allison. I always journal, and I'm a former photographer so I'll probably have both of those outlets available.

katiedidbug - we went to an amusement park over the weekend too! We have a membership at the one closest to us, and I hope to go a lot this summer.

coop mama - I missed about the soccer tourney and Magnus sleeping! My dh is a soccer coach lol, we have soccer tourneys most weekends.

congrats babymakesthree, what an exciting time!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, and sleeping...Atticus went to bed around 8 and slept for eight hours straight before waking and needing to nurse. I was blown away. I actually woke up around 3 so nervous that I had to go in and check on him. I hope this is a new habit or something...


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome all new to this group mamas


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello to the new mama's and babies!

Magnus slept all night again last night with Dh and no waking for nursing!!!!!

I hope this is a new trend for him two nights in the last three, I am so happy!


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh is a Creche like a glass room?









DH was trying to describe to me what his moms big catholic church does for little kids - they have a glass room to the side of the..umm...sanctuary? where all the noisy people sit.

At our church, everyone is welcome to sit wherever they want, it's extremely family oriented. So it's not a big deal if a baby starts fussing. Mind you we're all pretty considerate of everyone else and will stand at the back or go to the nursery if they're especially disruptive.
Mind you last week it was me that was disruptive with an annoying cough, and a complete stranger offered me a cough drop! How thoughtful lol!

DS was doing pretty good sitting through the sermons, but then it suddenly occured to me that he SHOULD go to the nursery on his own now and then so he gets used to the idea of sunday school and gets to socialize with the other kids his age. It's kind of nice, there are 3 all around his age.

Challenges this week...well since baby showed up on the weekend and DH was home for 5 days straight, DS1 got a little spoiled with the whole sleeping thing. It usually takes 2 days to get him back into his regular routine, DH is back to work today so today is day 1. It'll be rough but there's light at the end of the tunnel!

I just wish he'd sleep with me, I wouldn't mind napping with him now and then but he's just so squirmy and prefers to play peekaboo or wrestle in bed rather than sleep







Or better yet, strip wallpaper. He's a pro at it, and luckily our bedroom still has several layers that need to come off lol!


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Our church creche is in a room off the side of the church - you can't see in or out though. We have a rota of 4 mums who run it - usually only Millie and my friend's daughter go in though! Jess is in an adjoining room for her Sunday School group.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, another good night for sleep here. I was at a meeting last night, and DH put Atticus to sleep, no problems!! That's a first for us!


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

I am in shock and awe Magnus slept through the night again with my dh. Hooray!!!!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

All right! Hurray for sleeping babies! Okay toddlers. They're really not babies anymore, are they?









Homer has been on a learning spree with new words, it's a bit crazy! I bought him this book and he will spend HOURS on my lap looking at pictures and pointing and trying out various words.

And a big giant tree fell in our back yard last night, thank goodness it was night and no one was out there. It broke in two right across the swing set! Yikes! Now we have to get someone up here to cut it up and get rid of it. Oh joy.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Yay for all the mommies getting some rest when our LO's sleep through the night. Since weaning, DD has been sleeping exceptionally well except she wakes up crying around 3-4 a.m almost daily. They almost sound like pain cries to me so the only thing I can think of is possible some growing pains? She is having a major growth spurt right now. She is eating ALL.DAY.LONG (and pooping 3-4 times a day to boot







I had almost debilitating growing pains throughout childhood and have some not-so-fond memories of waking up in the middle of the night in pain and my mom massaging me in a warm tub while I screamed.

superstella - you are so lucky noone was out there when that happened. Did you have a big storm or did the tree just fall down randomly?

We didn't go floating this weekend. I forgot <<duh>> that the rivers and streams are swollen with snow run-off right now so there is a lot of runoff and debris in the waters. Instead we filled up the little baby pool and splashed all weekend.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

It's so nice to hear of good night sleeps. Ella has regressed a bit in that respect. She was doing well in bed with her sister. She's been fussing a lot lately though so she starts off with DD1 but DH brings her in with us when she fusses. She has some more teeth almost poking through so I'm pretty sure that's what is doing it. I'm at the point where I feel like sleeping with DD1 myself and letting Ella sleep with DH till this passes.

I've been asked by a friend if I'll watch her 10 month old for 3 weeks in June so it will be interesting to see how that goes. Apparently she's not crawling yet so I figure that I should be able to wear her a lot and that should leave my hands free for Ella. It's so hard to find a reliable babysitter here. I'm so glad I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Congrats everyone on babes sleeping through the night! I can't get my mind around "toddler", I still call DD "little baby Lea."

Superstella, did lightning strike, or was it just an old, dead tree? Our house is a war zone right now with scaffolding all around and the roof totally ripped off. I climbed up to the very top of the scaffolding on the east side yesterday, and could see the ocean in the distance. So cool.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

It was just an old, dead tree, albeit a very large one. We weren't having a storm or anything, it just decided it was time to come down I guess.

I'm a little worried about concussions and I'm going to go have to googling for info I think. Homer fell down our stairs in the front, but I was able to catch him before he fell all the way down (thankfully!) Still, his head hitting the concrete stair was an awful, awful noise and I shudder still thinking about it. Sounded like an egg cracking, and I was certain when I picked him up there would be a trail of blood. Well, thankfully there was no blood just a big lump, but he hasn't been himself all afternoon. Maybe he just has a headache and can't articulate that, poor little guy, but he's so grouchy.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

((((Homer)))) Magnus hits his head a lot. In fact this morning he threw himself down on the concrete and hit his head. Poor guy maybe he needs a little Tylenol? Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little grey mare* 
Oh is a Creche like a glass room?









DH was trying to describe to me what his moms big catholic church does for little kids - they have a glass room to the side of the..umm...sanctuary? where all the noisy people sit.

At our church, everyone is welcome to sit wherever they want, it's extremely family oriented. So it's not a big deal if a baby starts fussing. Mind you we're all pretty considerate of everyone else and will stand at the back or go to the nursery if they're especially disruptive.
Mind you last week it was me that was disruptive with an annoying cough, and a complete stranger offered me a cough drop! How thoughtful lol!

DS was doing pretty good sitting through the sermons, but then it suddenly occured to me that he SHOULD go to the nursery on his own now and then so he gets used to the idea of sunday school and gets to socialize with the other kids his age. It's kind of nice, there are 3 all around his age.

Challenges this week...well since baby showed up on the weekend and DH was home for 5 days straight, DS1 got a little spoiled with the whole sleeping thing. It usually takes 2 days to get him back into his regular routine, DH is back to work today so today is day 1. It'll be rough but there's light at the end of the tunnel!

I just wish he'd sleep with me, I wouldn't mind napping with him now and then but he's just so squirmy and prefers to play peekaboo or wrestle in bed rather than sleep







Or better yet, strip wallpaper. He's a pro at it, and luckily our bedroom still has several layers that need to come off lol!

Congratulations on your new little one!









DD also likes to peel our bedroom wall paper. However, I have no idea what I would replace it with, so I am trying to keep her from doing that!









How are you feeling?


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Can I jump in quick? Before May is over?









DS is 18 months old today!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome, texanatheart!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texanatheart* 
Can I jump in quick? Before May is over?









DS is 18 months old today!

Welcome! The more the merrier! I can't believe our little ones are 18 months old!

DD's new favorite thing to say is "Uh-oh". Any other words of the day?


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Magnus had been saying "see" "see" while pointing at trucks, cement truckks, fire trucks, planes ect....


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Atticus' new favorites are "pretty" "down" and "bite."
He's been doing thing thing lately where when we're eating he'll say "bite," but he wants to hold whatever it is, no matter how big it is. For instance, we were at Subway for dinner, and he kept saying bite but he would only be satisfied w/ the whole sub in his hands. I was just so nervous that he would accidentally drop my or dh's sub. He freaked out, cried for a loooong time, and we had to leave before we were done leaving.


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi ladies! Eleanor has two new words as of yesterday. She said "apple" and "walk" although it sounded like "wuk."







She's very proud of herself. She also has started giving one of our cats kisses and feeding her whenever she gets the chance. She already offers her sippy cups to the pets and throws food to the dog from the highchair. Our pets are finally seeing some payoff to this whole baby experience. LOL


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Today's word of the day "pleeesh" and DD points at what she wants. How can we refuse that request????!!!!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Is anyone else's little one constantly begging to go outside? It seems like wherever we are, he wants to be somewhere else. He gets bored so easily. He does not play alone very much at all. I feel like I'm his entertainment commitee!

So is anyone else still nursing? I'm planning on nursing until he's at least 2 but I'll probably allow him to wean himself. I'm going on birth control (Yaz) next month and I'm worried that my supply will suffer. Do any of you take this pill?

Some cute things DS did today (hehe):
-He walked around the living room with a paint brush, stroking everything and saying "pint, pint". I would tell him to paint specific things (the chair, your truck etc) and he'd go over and paint it.

-He hugged and kissed my 12 month old niece for almost 10 minutes. I was starting to think I should break them up, LOL.

-At the park, rather than play in the sandbox with the other kids (he did plenty of that too), he chose to sit beside me on the bench and observe. He had this big smile on his face the whole time. He was just so happy to be sitting there with me


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bean* 
Hi ladies! Eleanor has two new words as of yesterday. She said "apple" and "walk" although it sounded like "wuk."







She's very proud of herself. She also has started giving one of our cats kisses and feeding her whenever she gets the chance. She already offers her sippy cups to the pets and throws food to the dog from the highchair. Our pets are finally seeing some payoff to this whole baby experience. LOL

I know...my dog runs to the kitchen as soon as he hears me ask Atticus if he wants a snack or to eat. The dogs knows those code words.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacyann21* 
Is anyone else's little one constantly begging to go outside? It seems like wherever we are, he wants to be somewhere else. He gets bored so easily. He does not play alone very much at all. I feel like I'm his entertainment commitee!

So is anyone else still nursing? I'm planning on nursing until he's at least 2 but I'll probably allow him to wean himself. I'm going on birth control (Yaz) next month and I'm worried that my supply will suffer. Do any of you take this pill?

Some cute things DS did today (hehe):
-He walked around the living room with a paint brush, stroking everything and saying "pint, pint". I would tell him to paint specific things (the chair, your truck etc) and he'd go over and paint it.

-He hugged and kissed my 12 month old niece for almost 10 minutes. I was starting to think I should break them up, LOL.

-At the park, rather than play in the sandbox with the other kids (he did plenty of that too), he chose to sit beside me on the bench and observe. He had this big smile on his face the whole time. He was just so happy to be sitting there with me









We're still nursing and probably will be for a while. I'm ttc, so I'm definitely not looking into the pill.







However, even if I weren't I wouldn't use artificial bc. Something about pumping my body full of artificial chemicals just doesn't sit well w/ me. I could go on and on, butI won't.









I'm 3 dpo (yay) so I'm hoping to give Atticus a new sibling next Feb. I shouldn't get my hopes up, but it's so hard ,kwim?


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

DS has been saying 'tchee-choo' ('thank you') for a couple weeks now, and it is SOOOO cute! He says it alot when he hands something to us. He started saying 'peeeece' a few weeks ago, too, and I've been trying to get him to say that instead of 'uh-uh-uh-uh' when he wants something







In the last couple days, he's been adding a squinchy nose and eyes to top off the 'peeeece'









stacyann21-DS LOVES being outside, too! It's hard to get any breakfast in him, because he's already asking to go out and walk the dog! Also, we're still nursing. I work 3 days a week, but when we're together, ds doesn't skip a beat! It was starting to wear on me last week, but I think I've gotten over that. I've looked into Dr Jay Gordon's nightweaning method, but I'm not sure I'm up for going through that right now.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

I love this age so much--reading everyone's stories, especially about all the new language acquisition, just reinforces how much I LOVE this age.

I love every time my daughter comes out with a new word, and I love that the older words are getting more and more clear. One of the first expressions she started using, a couple months ago, was "Eeeer go" for "Here you go," and I still think it's one of the cutest things she says.

A couple days ago she put a (Fisher Price) "Little Person" to my breast in the bath and made a little "sucking" noise, then pulled the LP away and looking it in the eye asked, "Good?" Then nodded (for the LP) and asked, "More?" then nodded again, and put the LP back to the breast.

And I caught her nursing a baby doll for the first time at a friend's house this week.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texanatheart* 
DS has been saying 'tchee-choo' ('thank you') for a couple weeks now, and it is SOOOO cute! He says it alot when he hands something to us. He started saying 'peeeece' a few weeks ago, too, and I've been trying to get him to say that instead of 'uh-uh-uh-uh' when he wants something







In the last couple days, he's been adding a squinchy nose and eyes to top off the 'peeeece'









stacyann21-DS LOVES being outside, too! It's hard to get any breakfast in him, because he's already asking to go out and walk the dog! Also, we're still nursing. I work 3 days a week, but when we're together, ds doesn't skip a beat! It was starting to wear on me last week, but I think I've gotten over that. I've looked into Dr Jay Gordon's nightweaning method, but I'm not sure I'm up for going through that right now.

Atticus also says "thank you" when he hands us something. It's so cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redpajama* 
I love this age so much--reading everyone's stories, especially about all the new language acquisition, just reinforces how much I LOVE this age.

I love every time my daughter comes out with a new word, and I love that the older words are getting more and more clear. One of the first expressions she started using, a couple months ago, was "Eeeer go" for "Here you go," and I still think it's one of the cutest things she says.

A couple days ago she put a (Fisher Price) "Little Person" to my breast in the bath and made a little "sucking" noise, then pulled the LP away and looking it in the eye asked, "Good?" Then nodded (for the LP) and asked, "More?" then nodded again, and put the LP back to the breast.

And I caught her nursing a baby doll for the first time at a friend's house this week.









Oh, how sweet! I keep trying to get a reaction out of Atticus by "nursing" his stuffed animals, but so far nothing. I just want to see how he acts...


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacyann21* 
Is anyone else's little one constantly begging to go outside?

Constantly


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Constantly









Yeah, my little girl LOVES to be outside, but it's tricky, because my 3-year-old *likes* to play outside, but doesn't want to go out nearly as often as my 18-month-old, or stay out nearly as long. He recently got a tricycle, though, which he is SUPER into, so that's been buying us a lot more outside-time with him.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, Atticus has been taking a nap for three hours now...I love it. Got lots of laundry, gardening, sleeping done.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Okay, Atticus has been taking a nap for three hours now...I love it. Got lots of laundry, gardening, sleeping done.









DD is a 2-3 hours napper - but STILL wakes up to nurse in the middle of the night....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
DD is a 2-3 hours napper - but STILL wakes up to nurse in the middle of the night....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Yep...same here!!!!!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Yep...same here!!!!!

I still feel sleep-deprived - how about you?














:yawning:


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh man, I could get so much done if Homer would nap for 2-3 hours! He naps about 15 minutes, 30 if I'm lucky. He's just not a napper. And he doesn't go to bed until 9ish.

I love the new words coming all the time too, it's terribly cute. He has learned to say one of his brother's names but not the other 2. He's been saying his sister's name for a while but she helps out and takes care of him a lot (getting him drinks, food, etc.)

Today he started declaring "I wanna pee" (remember everything here starts with I wanna...) Every time someone (anyone) headed up the stairs, he started hollering "I WANNA PEEEEEEE"







so I've had to take him up and put him on the pot every time I go to the bathroom. Too funny. He just sits there and plays with his penis and then says "Nuh" which of course means "done"







:.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
I still feel sleep-deprived - how about you?














:yawning:
















Last night I put Atticus down at 7, and I was asleep for the night by 7:30. How pathetic am I?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Oh man, I could get so much done if Homer would nap for 2-3 hours! He naps about 15 minutes, 30 if I'm lucky. He's just not a napper. And he doesn't go to bed until 9ish.

I love the new words coming all the time too, it's terribly cute. He has learned to say one of his brother's names but not the other 2. He's been saying his sister's name for a while but she helps out and takes care of him a lot (getting him drinks, food, etc.)

Today he started declaring "I wanna pee" (remember everything here starts with I wanna...) Every time someone (anyone) headed up the stairs, he started hollering "I WANNA PEEEEEEE"







so I've had to take him up and put him on the pot every time I go to the bathroom. Too funny. He just sits there and plays with his penis and then says "Nuh" which of course means "done"







:.

Am I counting right? Do you have 5 DCs? If so, COOOOOL! I want at least five.
The bathroom story is super cute.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Last night I put Atticus down at 7, and I was asleep for the night by 7:30. How pathetic am I?

Only ever so slightly more pathetic than me !




























:

What time do you get up?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, around 7...I can't believe I slept for 12 hrs...It felt so good, though.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, on the days I work, though, which is 2-3 days a week, I get up at 5:45. Yesterday was a day that I worked, so maybe that explains why I was so tired.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Oh, around 7...I can't believe I slept for 12 hrs...It felt so good, though.

Sometimes I find even if I sleep that long I still feel wasted...

*How about the REST of you -

When do you go to bed?

When do you get up?

How many hours average sleep per night do you get?*


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Last night I put Atticus down at 7, and I was asleep for the night by 7:30. How pathetic am I?

Am I counting right? Do you have 5 DCs? If so, COOOOOL! I want at least five.
The bathroom story is super cute.

Yup, five DCs. One dd and 4 ds.







I thought we would have at least 6, but I am happy with five now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Sometimes I find even if I sleep that long I still feel wasted...

*How about the REST of you -

When do you go to bed?

When do you get up?

How many hours average sleep per night do you get?*

I usually go to bed around 12 or 1, and get up at 6 to start getting kids to school. I've been having some insomnia lately, ick, but I think 6 hours is my optimal sleep time. Even when I can sleep in, I don't usually sleep much longer than 6 hours or so.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Stella, your combo is exactly what I want at least four boys and just one girl. For some reason a house full of boys just appeals to me, but I'd like at least one little girl. Did you just always feel called to a larger family, or was it just something that happened. Me-for some weird reason, I've always felt that I would have a large family. I LOVE large families. My mom had five and my grandma had five, and it just seems right to me.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Stella, your combo is exactly what I want at least four boys and just one girl. For some reason a house full of boys just appeals to me, but I'd like at least one little girl. Did you just always feel called to a larger family, or was it just something that happened. Me-for some weird reason, I've always felt that I would have a large family. I LOVE large families. My mom had five and my grandma had five, and it just seems right to me.

When I was a kid myself I always said I've have 12, so I guess I've always been called to a larger family. Funny, because my mom only had 2 although her mom had seven. My poor dd every time I got pg again she wished and wished for a sister, and every time got stuck with another brother lol. Now she's happy she's the only girl, makes her feel special I think. She's 12, so old enough for some insight now.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 

*How about the REST of you -

When do you go to bed?

When do you get up?

How many hours average sleep per night do you get?*


During the work week, I go to bed around 10, sometimes a bit earlier if DD needs to go to sleep.

I wake up between 5:30 and 6 a.m., out the door by 6:25









Since I don't usually fall asleep at 10, I usually manage to average 7 hours of sleep. Weekends are a lot different - DD goes to bed around 10, my and DP midnight and we all usually sleep in to about 7-8.

This week I'm working from home so me and DD have been sleeping in every day!

If it was up to me, there would be no way I'd wake up as early as I do. Even if I get 8-10 hours of sleep, i HATE waking up early and by an alarm clock. I really am kind of a bitch in the morning (until the coffee kicks in). While I don't have to be at work that early, DP has to be in by 7 and since we live so far out of town we carpool - so I am really at the mercy of his empoyer


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Perfect timing for sleep talk, as Asheby has started waking up WAY to early for my taste.

I try to go to bed at about 10:30-11 pm, after a nice dreamfeed for Asheby.

We have always had a rule in our house, no waking up before 8am. Well, he just isn't following the rules







He has been waking at 6:30-7. And it is killing me!! I really need that time to sleep, its my best rest of the night, early morning. Plus, he is a huge grump from waking up so early, ugh.

I do best with 9-10 hours of sleep, but there just doesn't seem to be enough time in the day.

Good thing he is such a cutie!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

DS is napping right now. He usually only naps for about an hour a day. It used to be worse so I'm not complaining (he's a very light sleeper). He still wakes at least 1-2 times (sometimes many more) during the night. He has a lightning speed metabolism so he needs to eat. It's not so bad because we co-sleep so I just roll over and nurse him back to sleep. I do long for the day when I'll be able to sleep all night through though!

I've been a little stressed about DS's eating lately because at his last check-up his doctor said he's a little on the thin side (obviously) and she wants to see him in 3 months for a height/weight check (his growth has pretty much plateued). I know the problem is his constant snacking and extreme activity level. I've been tryign to get him to sit down and eat 3 square meals a day but he usually just plays with it, yells "Done!" and then begs for a snack about 15 minutes later *sigh*.


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Eleanor sleeps from around 9-9:30pm to 8:30-9am. That said, she woke up crazy early this a.m. I try to get in bed by 11 or 12 and get up w/her.

I am stressed out right now b/c we have thrush AGAIN. I don't know how or why (the universe is punishing us?LOL) but here it is. I guess I just need some support, because I feel overwhelmed w/all the things to do to get rid of it and from the PAIN. Ugh.

Hope everyone is good tonight. Other than the thrush, we're doing great.


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by twogreencars

How about the REST of you -

When do you go to bed?

When do you get up?

How many hours average sleep per night do you get?

I either fall asleep w/DS when I put him down (usually around 7:30 or 8:00) or if I'm lucky, I don't get drowsy and I can hang out w/DH for a couple hours...or get on the internet







Then I'll go to bed around 11:00 or so.

Most days I wake up when DS gets up, around 6:30 or 7:00. I get up early one morning a week to meet a friend to run at 6:30...don't ask me how!!!

I'd say I average 7 to 8 hours of sleep a night.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Fiona is a night owl, just like we are. Even when I was carrying her, she would be kicking away in there at 11pm.









Most of the time she falls asleep somewhere between 9 and 10, with an occasional night that is 8 or 11. With teething lately, she has been up until midnight or so.

She wakes at least once during the night to nurse. I am normally up at 6am to get ready for work. I usually have to wake her around 7, but on the weekends she likes to sleep until about 8:30 or 9 am.

She doesn't nap more than a half hour at the sitter. Imagine a 14- 15 hour day with a 30 minute nap! I don't know how she does it. When she is home with us, she will nap for like 2 hours in a row, but late afternoon.

I have always been able to run on less sleep, and when she was tiny she was so jaundiced that we were always nursing. She was a grazing type of nurser who would latch on for like 45 minutes, nap for 15, latch on and nurse some more. I feel like these 3 hour stretches are amazing gifts. LOL!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I did it again last night. I went to back at 7:45 right after I put Atticus down. That mean, I slept for 12 hours again.
Gah, am I sick or something?


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Well, I did it again last night. I went to back at 7:45 right after I put Atticus down. That mean, I slept for 12 hours again.
Gah, am I sick or something?









Or "something"?!?


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

hey - has anyone here had mastitis or a plugged duct? DD has been preferring my L side this week, and I woke up this morning with a lot of pain in my R breast, underside. There are some lumpy swollen areas there that really hurt with any pressure. I have pumped and applied heat and pumped some more. I am concerned because it is a holiday weekend - hard to get to a doctor if I need one. Any ideas?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Jill, that does sound like a plugged duct...As long as you keep applying the heat, it should go away on its own. Maybe massage it a bit, too? If it gets worse, I think you could be okay waiting til next Tues to call a doc. Don't let it ruin your weekend.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Ugh, try to nurse as much as possible on that side. I had mastitis about 2 weeks ago, on a Friday of course with no dr access. I thought I would DIE. Thank goodness Asheby nursed as much as I needed. I also found that massaging the area helped move it out. I also put my cup of hot tea over my pajamas and the heat helped a lot!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! DD is refusing to nurse that side, so I am pumping it.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone else every try Dr. Jack Newman's All Purpose Nipple Ointment for thrush, etc. of the nipples? It's incredible!!!!! (Dr. Jack Newman is a breastfeeding guru







)

Also - there's an amazing homeopathic remedy for blocked ducts, mastitis...ummm...can't remember its name....willl look...

Also - express and knead the affected breast (actually - do both) in a warm bath, shower...


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...ne/ai_86387611

a great article on homeopathic remedies, natural remedies and what to do when you have mastitis


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.breastfeedingonline.com/newman.shtml

Dr. Jack Newman's free articles and videos on the web - CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Millie has her milk with daddy at 7pm and goes up after that - usually about 7.15. She usually drops off within half an hour and apart from the odd murmur we don't normally hear her till 7am!

I go to bed between 10 and 10.30 and read till about 11 then sleep until the alarm goes off at 7 (though dh and I have snuggles till Millie starts shouting for us!)


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I just can't believe how fast Asheby is growing up!! The last two days James and Amethyst have been out of the house at an gun show, so we have had some good one on one time, and its just amazing. He helps me do laundry and knows exactly where I say to put stuff up, brings whole stacks of clothes for me. He LOVES to vacuum (new Kirby, YAY!!) and today he kept going over to it and making sound effects and saying mama all soft and sweet until I gave in and vacuumed. And we were eating dinner tonight and he wanted bites of mine, so I told him to say please (peez) and he did, but once he forgot so I said "what do you say?". He looked at me for a minute then asked "ri ru roo?" (I love you)







It was so sweet
Ooooh, and the full on tantrums have begun. He wanted an apple today but couldn't tell me, so he ran over by the pantry and screamed for ten minutes. Then he calmly came and got me and showed me what he wanted.

Oh, I just love my baby boy so much I could pop!

Any cute moments for you guys lately?


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Almost all moments are ADORABLE moments







and I'm trying to relish every one


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know if adorable is the right word, but Atticus tasted another worm today.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Lucy's new thing is dancing--well, of course the dancing part isn't new, but the way she does it. She wants music turned on, and then she wants us to dance with her, and she'll try to imitate whatever we're doing. So if we spin around, she spins around, and if we clap our hands, she claps her hands. It's fun to see what she'll notice, like if I make fists and sort of shake my hands (sort of like I'm playing a drum), she'll do that, and then I'll keep doing it, but switch to having my hands open, with fingers spread out, and it'll take her a second to catch on.

She can't jump, so it's fun to jump and watch her do her "version" of jumping.

But my very favorite is clapping my hands over my head--it's that whole head-proportion thing...she can't do it. So cute and so funny.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
I don't know if adorable is the right word, but Atticus tasted another worm today.

















*bleeeeeeeeeech!uke*


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Bump.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redpajama* 
But my very favorite is clapping my hands over my head--it's that whole head-proportion thing...she can't do it. So cute and so funny.

I love that too.

My folks are here watching the kids for the 1st day while DH and I are at work. (Daycare-kindergarten strike). The kids will be fine. Hoping my folks will survive! The biggest issue is the language. By the end of the week either my folks will be speaking danish or DS will be speaking american english.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Allison, I was reading your post, and I was thinking, "It's Memorial Day. Why are they working and needing day care"? Then I remembered. DUH!!! You're in Denmark. LOL!!!!!

The ILs are coming for a cook-out today. It's raining now, so I hope it clears up. They're bringing us a Wii.







I'm excited about buying the Wii fit (when I actually can find one, lol)


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

Ella finally said "Mom" yesterday. She usually calls me (and other adults she knows well) "Dad".

The weather here on Saturday was beautiful. We spent so much time outside. Ella had a great time. Ella has figured out how to climb up our little playhouse thing and go down the slide. She's still a little unsure of going down so she goes on her tummy, feet first. She says 'weeee' as she slides - so cute. Ella has also started going down our stairs forward - I can't believe it.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Yesterday DD was soooooooooo desperate to go swimming. She went to the French doors of our room and pointed to the pool. She signed swim. She then went and got her swimming costume (bathing suit) and brought it to DH.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gillibean* 
Ella finally said "Mom" yesterday. She usually calls me (and other adults she knows well) "Dad".

The weather here on Saturday was beautiful. We spent so much time outside. Ella had a great time. Ella has figured out how to climb up our little playhouse thing and go down the slide. She's still a little unsure of going down so she goes on her tummy, feet first. She says 'weeee' as she slides - so cute. Ella has also started going down our stairs forward - I can't believe it.

Homer goes down the first three forward, and he just started that too. We have three, then a landing and turn, then the rest. THe big run he still does backward. And yay for "Mom" finally







! Sure fire way to melt the heart.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Yesterday DD was soooooooooo desperate to go swimming. She went to the French doors of our room and pointed to the pool. She signed swim. She then went and got her swimming costume (bathing suit) and brought it to DH.









That's too funny. I took Homer swimming at the hotel yesterday (we were out of town for a tourney) and he had a blast.

We also went to a museum where some lady assumed I was pg (I posted about it in TAO) and THAT made me feel really good.







Today I'm not breathing so well so I'm sitting here with breathing treatments and oxygen and we had to skip the family cookout. Here's hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Hugs, stella. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

Ella finally said "Mom" yesterday. She usually calls me (and other adults she knows well) "Dad".
Adam calls me mom but he calls his grandmas (and his dad) "dada", LOL.

We're still having a difficult time getting Adam to sit down and eat a meal like the doctor suggested. He'd much rather snack all day and he really doesn't sit still for more than a few minutes at a time. I'm thinking of just ditching the idea and feeding him however he wants. If he hasn't gained anything by the time his weight check rolls around I'll just tell the ped I tried feeding him cheeseburgers and french fries everyday but apparently it didn't work









We're at mil's this morning for Memorial Day brunch and she's already driving me nuts. I'm pretty sure it has more to do with my PMDD and less to do with her actually doing anything wrong "sigh".


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I pretty much let Atticus eat how he wants and most of the time it involves weird places. Basically whatever will work to get him to eat. It seems weird that your ped in concerned about that...Was there a weight gain issue? As long as your LO is eating, I don't see the prob.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Weird - I typed this entire post and it disappeared.

Anyhow, we let Fiona eat however we can get her to eat. Seated with us, we get about three bites of anything. Even her favorites. By letting her graze throughout the day and night, she eats a pretty good amount of food. Her latest craze is soft pretzels! Puht-uls.







And beans from a can, that I rinse. She doesn't even want them heated. She went and grabbed a can and brought it to me today from the pantry.

I completely sympathize on the inlaw issues. Anyone else have them and have anything they use to cope? I am almost reduced to panic attacks going there. My FIL is troubling to me. Today I had to hear (from all his friends who live near him) how he is the best grandfather and how lucky my daughter is. That really isn't the case, so I didn't have the best tolerance for hearing that.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Today I'm not breathing so well so I'm sitting here with breathing treatments and oxygen and we had to skip the family cookout. Here's hoping tomorrow is better.























Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

We also let DD eat whenever and however. Ideally in her high chair, but in the kitchen outside of her high chair (we try to get her to sit), on the floor of our bedroom (we try to get her to sit), on the way to daycare...

She either eats a lot or not much at all. Oh well, she's up to 22lbs.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Happy belated memorial day weekend everyone!

Stella, I hope you feel better today.

Lea eats unbelievable amounts of everything, and has a nice beer gut to show for it. 3.5 yo DS is somewhat picky and does not eat half of what she does. I think they have very different metabolisms.

Lea also loves to slide. She can climb up the big kids slide now. It's OK now, but she used to stand at the top and shout "Sit down Lea" (Gee, wonder where she got that from?) And if I came over to her, she would laugh and say "hop-hop." and hop up there! I'm pretty casual, but I could see her falling backwards doing that, so twice I pulled her off and told her she couldn't slide anymore because she was standing up. A bit harsh, but that solved the problem, and she doesn't stand up anymore. Unfortunately, the scaffolding is up around the house, and she has climbed up the ladders twice. Straight vertical, and cement below, momma is having a heart attack! I used to be able to swing DS or make dinner looking out the window, but I don't think that's entirely safe now with all the construction.

Anyone use zinc on their DCs bottom? If she is complaining and I ask her if she needs a clean diaper, she looks me right in the eye and nods her head and says nej (no). I check, and there is poop everywhere. She can say she wants a clean diaper, but she won't. She has excema and very sensitive skin. If she poops, it's usually pretty stinky and obvious and she gets cleaned right away. But once/twice a week it doesn't stink and she is sitting in it a while before we notice and the skin around her yoni and bottom flares up and gets really red and has even bled! Then it is painful for her when we clean it, and she screams of course. Zinc works pretty quickly, but just wondering if there is something else?


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Feeling better today, think I'm on the rebound again yay. Thanks for the well wishes!

Homer gets those bad diaper rashes too, Allison. We use zinc on him when it gets so bad too. His have been bleeding sometimes too, and he'll just scream and scream when I change him







. Cloth also seems to help as opposed to pampers as does running around naked. That's not always practical though.

The construction sounds like it would give me a heart attack! Homer goes up the slide and scares me half to death too.

We don't have a problem with Homer not eating enough... He has a nice little beer belly too







.

Well, speaking of food I think it's time for someone's breakfast.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm really spoiled in the sleep department usually.

DS1 has always been a great sleeper, we've had our speed bumps along the way but in general he requires a lot of sleep. Good in one way, bad in others i.e. when I want to go do other things that don't involve 3+ hour naps!
He goes down around 8pm and wakes up around 8am. Then has a 3.5hr nap mid-day.
DH and I aim for 10pm, DH gets up at 5am and me around 6am. Although with the baby I've been sleeping in until DS1 wakes up.

Now the hard part is getting a nap during the day since the baby likes to get up for 30min or so around 1am then again at 5am. Ahhhh scheduling! Such fun.

DS keeps adding in new words here and there, he has excellent comprehension but I do hope he starts really talking sooner than later. I keep explaining to him that we'll get along so much better once he uses real words lol! In the meantime he has these complete conversations in gibberish. He hand talks and everything but nobody understands a word. Occasionally he'll throw in a word here and there like tractor, dog, pony etc. so at least we have a hint what the funny bits are about







He has a few signs and CAN say several words, he was a couple months ago but then regressed to "uh oh". Now he consistently say Hi, Dad, Momma, Dog, Bye bye & please.

Eating is still a challenge. He's a good weight (29lbs) and is very healthy but it's still a struggle to get him to NOT throw his food on the floor







It's narrowed down to a supper time issue as he's really good with his breakfast lunch and snacks.
Doesn't help if the dogs are in the kitchen, he thinks it's great fun to share his food with them of course!

Oh and the screaming.

Anyone else have a screamer??

He went through that stage around 10 months and I thought it was done and over with. Nope! He hits this certain pitch that hurts our ears SO bad. It's purely an attention thing but it is so very hard to ignore - especially in the car







DH pointed out that the board of labor would require ear protection if anyone babysat him.
Last weekend I was sorely tempted to find a squirt bottle but DH reminded me that he's a child...not a pet







and that we should resort to other methods to discourage the behaviour. Awwwww I guess he's right.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

rescuing us from the depths of page 3









DD has a new word - Cargo







Dh said that she was the most precious cargo (in the cart) when they were at Home Depot yesterday









And today she said her first "no" - when I offered her BM.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

oh, man, no to bm? I've had that a few times. It just blows me away, because every other time all he wants is nur-nurs.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Is anyone else seeing a bunch of flash ads for the first time today? Can you say ANNOYING!

greymare -On the days I don't work IU get spoiled too since DD will sleep until 8:30-9. I wish she'd go to bed earlier than 10 but no matter what time we wake her up in the morning she won't go to bed until late. She'll make up for it with a longer nap instead.

Is anyone having to limit the types of food your LO's eat? Every time I open the fridge DD screams for 'know-gee' (yogurt), even if she just finished one. If she doesn't get one, she throws a complete fit and throws herself on the kitchen floor. This weekend, we decided to try and indulge her and see if she'd get sick of yogurt. She ate an entire 6 pack of stoneyfield yogurt by 4 in the afternoon. WE couldn't continue our experiment since we were out of yogurt. I think our plan backfired. We really thought she'd get sick of it after the first couple but now she thinks there's a 6-pack on the way every time we open the fridge. Oy-yoi-yoi


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Ummm..yes, about the yogurt obsession. Atticus has eaten a ton already this morning and keeps asking for more. I have to admit it's a bit annoying because he makes a mess!


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Another yogurt lover here! We only give him plain whole-milk yogurt, and you would think we were giving him candy!! I've thought about getting flavored yogurt, but I'll take him eating plain as long as I can







Sometimes we mix a little ground flaxseed and/or applesauce with it. He usually eats all that we give him, but doesn't ask for more.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

hmmmm - dh has been letting Millie have sips of his juice (cranberry cordial diluted with fizzy water) for a while now but this week he gave her some in her own cup (even more diluted) and now it's all she wants! I let her have a little but then fill her cup with more water and then pretend to put the cordial in (though I tell her I'm not really putting it in - but she thinks I am - so I don't feel I'm lying to her!) and she drinks the water fine!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I started giving Atticus diluted juice last week. I kept telling myself I wouldn't, but he just loves it so much. After his nap yeterday, he drank about eights ounces in like three minutes.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

!!!! I just got a phone call informing me that DD went poo on the potty!!!! I really think watching the older kids try at daycare is motivation for her.

YAY!!! poo-poo on the potty #2!!!!









**Don't mind the banana. That's me in my office right now. No wonder my coworkers think I'm strange


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow! Poo on the potty? That's huge. The banana seems highly appropriate.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 







!!!! I just got a phone call informing me that DD went poo on the potty!!!! I really think watching the older kids try at daycare is motivation for her.


Wow! Well done!

Jess went to get Millie up from her nap this afternoon and called me up - Millie had taken off her nappy and done a big poo in her cot! Seems that she took the nappy off first then did it as the nappy was just wet. I was partly anooyed and partly very proud!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Great pooing on the potty!

We had the MOST INCREDIBLE nappy/diaper explosion this morning! I've NEVER seen anything like it before - all over her, her high chair! Luckily I wasn't on duty (I was leaving for work - there is something to be said to working outside the home...part of the time







)


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, yes on the yogurt it was one of Homer's first words







. "I want yo-grrrr" Too funny how he says it, too.

And







for pooing on the potty! Woooohooooo! Homer has been following his brother every time he goes, and he sits on the pot but nothing happening yet. You're giving me hope.

And Millie, yay for knowing not to do it in the wet, yucky nappy!







. Not nearly as convenient for Mama though.

I'm still using oxygen today (although I'm feeling better) so I'm kind of limited and my boys are taking advantage. This room here is such a mess I can barely see the floor.







When I do get to feeling better it will take me 2 days to clean everything lol. Or maybe I'll have dd and dh do it tomorrow. Friday is the last day of school here for my older ones. I'm kind of glad, no more getting up at 6:00 to get them ready plus I'll have the olders around a little more (aside from visits with dad). Dd especially is a great help, and my 7yo ds really helps keep my 4yo ds entertained. And Homer loves following them around lol.

Some of them will be homeschooling again next year. 16yo ds and 4yo ds for sure (well they'll be 17 and 5 then lol). 7yo ds will go to public school for sure. Dd (she's 12) is undecided as of yet.

Dh is going to have the day off tomorrow so we may go look at some houses or something. We're trying to move closer to where he works and find something that is all one level or at least has a bedroom and bathroom downstairs for me on bad days lol. Here all the bedrooms and the only bathroom are upstairs







.

Wish me luck navigating this disaster area!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

It seems weird that your ped in concerned about that...Was there a weight gain issue?
Yes, he hasn't gained an ounce since his 15 month check-up. He still weighs 20 lbs. She was more concerned about the lack of weight gain than the number value (dp and I are small people).

Anyone else not worrying about potty training for a while? I always thought kids pt'd around 2.5 years until I started frequenting parenting websites, LOL.


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Well we went to Lake Tahoe for the Memorial Day weekend. We went with another family with kids the same age as ours. It was a lot of fun, although Magnus was sick and now my youngest dd and I are both sick. We took Magnus to the health clinic Tuesday morning as he was up for three hours in the middle of the night crying and totally inconsolable. Sure enough he had double ear infections so now he's on amoxicilian for 10 days. It was my birthday on Sunday and we had a really nice celebration at the cabin we rented. Hope you all had a great weekend too.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Wish me luck navigating this disaster area!


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *co op mama* 
It was my birthday on Sunday and we had a really nice celebration at the cabin we rented. Hope you all had a great weekend too.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

I stepped on a bougainvilla thorn (1" long) on Sunday, had A LOT of trouble getting it out of my heel, went for a tetanus injection on Monday (ICK!!! DH said - why are you getting one when we don't vax??? Deep puncture wound...I said) and AM RUNNING A FEVER AND ACHY and CAN'T MOVE MY ARM TODAY. Feeling very sorry for myself.

Oh - and DD LOVES yogurt, too - the grownup kind - actually - Brown Cow cream top - not the baby kinds.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacyann21* 
Yes, he hasn't gained an ounce since his 15 month check-up. He still weighs 20 lbs. She was more concerned about the lack of weight gain than the number value (dp and I are small people).

Anyone else not worrying about potty training for a while? I always thought kids pt'd around 2.5 years until I started frequenting parenting websites, LOL.

Stacyann; it's only 3 months. If he is eating/drinking/peeing/pooping, and developing, then I wouldn't worry. Just watch. I have no idea how much Lea weighs or her height.... she was weighed at birth, and I think 8 months or so. I don't know, but she is growing, which is obvious by the fact I have to buy new clothes!







She wears a 92 (18-24 month or small 2t).

I'm not doing potty training here either. I hate that word - training. 3.5yo DS has just now gotten the hang of it. We did naked time, and offered the toilet but he just wasn't interested. Then at 3.5 he suddenly said he wanted underwear, not a diaper. So we did that and he was 50% success right away, and three weeks later probably 90%. I think it is because HE decided when, how and what the rules are (he picks the underwear, little potty only...) and HE is ambitious about it because HE decided it was now OK.

However, I don't think the mommas here are "training" per se. Some kids are just really into it, really early, and some not til much later. Leaving the options open; naked time, toilet out.... if the child initiates it, is really great. Congrats to your DD midnight commando!


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

Hi everyone! Remember me? hahaaa
Thanks for pulling me back in Allison!









We've been crazy busy around here...DH just got out of the Air Force
( no more deployments for us!) and found a new job, we just bought a house and are going to be moving in the end of June, and I've been trying to pump out slings and tiedye cloth diapers for a street fair the 2nd weekend of June. So...been busy and haven't been on MDC for a while until recently!









Updates--TJ is somewhere around 20-22lbs. Still nursing, still in cute cloth (I LOVE summer for showing off his cute cloth bottom!), and still has a mullet of thin hair!







hahahaha

Here's a pic for your viewing pleasure: (ps--the first has nekkid-ness...but hilarious)
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t=DSC00930.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t=DSC00911.jpg

ps...if it allows you to look through the other pics, there is a video of dd doing a 'care bear skit' and TJ trying to imitate her etc....very funny!







hahahaha


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

abbi is a lover of the yogurt as well, she calls it oooooak!

we've been spending most of our time outside, the weather has been beautiful. on monday we went to the memorial day parade, dd1 was in it for 4-H and abbi enjoyed watching it!

as far as weight goes, dd is on the bigger side of things. she weighed about 26 lbs at a year, 7 months later...she's still about 26lbs. i think she's just getting taller and slimming down, nothing to worry about. we haven't been to a well baby since 9 months, don't really see the need








anyone else not keep up with there well baby visits?


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey blue butterfly, I just noticed in your sig line that we almost have the same anniversary







DH and I were married 9/28/02


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *co op mama* 
Well we went to Lake Tahoe for the Memorial Day weekend. We went with another family with kids the same age as ours. It was a lot of fun, although Magnus was sick and now my youngest dd and I are both sick. We took Magnus to the health clinic Tuesday morning as he was up for three hours in the middle of the night crying and totally inconsolable. Sure enough he had double ear infections so now he's on amoxicilian for 10 days. It was my birthday on Sunday and we had a really nice celebration at the cabin we rented. Hope you all had a great weekend too.

Poor Magunus! I hope he feels better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
I stepped on a bougainvilla thorn (1" long) on Sunday, had A LOT of trouble getting it out of my heel, went for a tetanus injection on Monday (ICK!!! DH said - why are you getting one when we don't vax??? Deep puncture wound...I said) and AM RUNNING A FEVER AND ACHY and CAN'T MOVE MY ARM TODAY. Feeling very sorry for myself.

Oh - and DD LOVES yogurt, too - the grownup kind - actually - Brown Cow cream top - not the baby kinds.









Yikes ... yeah, that sounds like it does warrant a shot,vaxing family or not, lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs_Hos* 
Hi everyone! Remember me? hahaaa
Thanks for pulling me back in Allison!









We've been crazy busy around here...DH just got out of the Air Force
( no more deployments for us!) and found a new job, we just bought a house and are going to be moving in the end of June, and I've been trying to pump out slings and tiedye cloth diapers for a street fair the 2nd weekend of June. So...been busy and haven't been on MDC for a while until recently!









Updates--TJ is somewhere around 20-22lbs. Still nursing, still in cute cloth (I LOVE summer for showing off his cute cloth bottom!), and still has a mullet of thin hair!







hahahaha

Here's a pic for your viewing pleasure: (ps--the first has nekkid-ness...but hilarious)
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t=DSC00930.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...t=DSC00911.jpg

ps...if it allows you to look through the other pics, there is a video of dd doing a 'care bear skit' and TJ trying to imitate her etc....very funny!







hahahaha

Welcome back!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue butterfly* 
abbi is a lover of the yogurt as well, she calls it oooooak!

we've been spending most of our time outside, the weather has been beautiful. on monday we went to the memorial day parade, dd1 was in it for 4-H and abbi enjoyed watching it!

as far as weight goes, dd is on the bigger side of things. she weighed about 26 lbs at a year, 7 months later...she's still about 26lbs. i think she's just getting taller and slimming down, nothing to worry about. we haven't been to a well baby since 9 months, don't really see the need








anyone else not keep up with there well baby visits?

We haven't, but mostly because I can't find a ped who will take Atticus because he's not vaxed.







Oh, and my insurance doesn't cover WBV. What kind of crap is that?


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue butterfly* 
abbi is a lover of the yogurt as well, she calls it oooooak!

we've been spending most of our time outside, the weather has been beautiful. on monday we went to the memorial day parade, dd1 was in it for 4-H and abbi enjoyed watching it!

as far as weight goes, dd is on the bigger side of things. she weighed about 26 lbs at a year, 7 months later...she's still about 26lbs. i think she's just getting taller and slimming down, nothing to worry about. we haven't been to a well baby since 9 months, don't really see the need








anyone else not keep up with there well baby visits?


Just my opinion, but I think the well-baby visits are geared for 1st time moms who aren't trusting their instincts or to get more $ for the Dr/med facility. For the great majority of kids, they are healthy or something is going on that mamas instincts will pick up. Its rare that something would be wrong that a Dr would pick up on with a heart check etc that mom didn't notice if mom is attentive. Course, there are a lot of inattentive moms out there...which is what I love about MDC, most moms here are HIGHLY attentive and instinctual!








So...I just watch my baby...if he seems sick I do research and try natural remedies...if I am still lost, I may call the nurse and/or get an appt.









DH just changed jobs...I need to research Drs/Peds under our new insurance...one that won't mind us not vaxing, extended nursing, and who won't try and 'check' his foreskin and retract! ARRR!! Any suggestions?


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

twogreencars: I cut my elbow on a piece of sheet metal about three years ago while at work and I had a tetnus shot. My arm was so sore, it took about three weeks for the pain to go away. I couldn't even lift my arm up. Sorry your dealing with that.

I go today to the orthopedic dr to talk about my wrist( I fractured it about 4 weeks ago) hopefully I can just keep wearing the brace I've been in. Send me your no cast vibes if you can spare them ladies!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

~~~no cast vibes~~~

Wow, still a chatty bunch I see! I have been reading, but lifes been pretty boring around these parts. Nothing new going on really. Same old windy weather, so we are housebound again. Asheby still copies everything you say, but I already mentioned that. He has lots of words now though because of it. He has also been very attached to me again lately. Like I can't even step out of the room for a second without him falling apart. Okay, I'll go back to reading now!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *co op mama* 
twogreencars: I cut my elbow on a piece of sheet metal about three years ago while at work and I had a tetnus shot. My arm was so sore, it took about three weeks for the pain to go away. I couldn't even lift my arm up. Sorry your dealing with that.

Oh - I thought it was JUST WIMPY OLD ME! Thank goodness.









Quote:

I go today to the orthopedic dr to talk about my wrist( I fractured it about 4 weeks ago) hopefully I can just keep wearing the brace I've been in. Send me your no cast vibes if you can spare them ladies!








no cast vibes


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

:


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

the vibes worked, no cast!!!! Hurray!!!just have to keep the brace on for around three more weeks


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

DH just changed jobs...I need to research Drs/Peds under our new insurance...one that won't mind us not vaxing, extended nursing, and who won't try and 'check' his foreskin and retract! ARRR!! Any suggestions?
Adam's ped is really AP/NFL friendly. I think we just got lucky. She always encourages me to continue BFing everytime we see her, she's never touched his foreskin (I told her not to at the first check-up) and she's very accepting of our delayed/selective vax schedule. She usually just asks, "Will he be getting any vaccines today?". Sometimes the answer is yes and she'll order them for me and sometimes it's no and she just says "okay". She's not the only one who's concerned about his weight. Food just moves through him. He eats a lot and never gains an ounce. He's 18 months and still barely fitting into most 12 month clothes. I dunno, maybe I'm just a nervous first time mom but I have definitely noticed his lack of growth (weight and height) lately.

In other news, I finally had his car seat (Britax Boulevard) checked by a certified technician today. I'm so glad I did because I had installed a few things incorrectly. The tech was so nice and thorough. She took the seat out and reinstalled it for me and now it doesn't move a centimeter! She also quieted my mom's nagging about turning him forward-facing, LOL.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texanatheart* 
Hey blue butterfly, I just noticed in your sig line that we almost have the same anniversary







DH and I were married 9/28/02


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *co op mama* 
the vibes worked, no cast!!!! Hurray!!!just have to keep the brace on for around three more weeks


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Yay for no cast!

I think DD has croup







Yesterday she was really hoarse and last night she had terrible coughing fits that sounded like a seal barking and was miserable and crying and a bit of trouble breathing. We're not supposed to get sick in the spring, right? silly girl. I can't complain too much since she barely got a cold this winter.

DP stayed home from work today and is taking her into the doctors. We usually don't bring her in for a cold ,etc but the whole lung thing worries me a bit. I thought it was sweet since DP never calls in sick - even when he is, but today he offered since he knew I had a lot to do in the office.









stacyann - thanks for the carseat reminder. We haven't had it checked since we put the new one in.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Just got a call from DP. Yeah - its croup as suspected. Poor little bambina







They recommended humidity, horehound, and gave her some steroids. Anyone have any other tips for easing the discomfort of croup?


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
Just got a call from DP. Yeah - its croup as suspected. Poor little bambina








They recommended humidity, horehound, and gave her some steroids. Anyone have any other tips for easing the discomfort of croup?









Awwww, hope she feels better soon.

Yay on the no cast!

WBV - I've taken Homer to a few but we don't go on a regular schedule. A lot of that probably *is* because he's #5 for me and I trust my instincts by now. Also I've had the same ped since my first was born 16years ago, and he trusts MY judgment if I need to call in for a script or something. He also doesn't hassle us about vaxes, so yay.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
Just got a call from DP. Yeah - its croup as suspected. Poor little bambina







They recommended humidity, horehound, and gave her some steroids. Anyone have any other tips for easing the discomfort of croup?

Oh, poor baby! I'm so sorry. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
Just got a call from DP. Yeah - its croup as suspected. Poor little bambina







They recommended humidity, horehound, and gave her some steroids. Anyone have any other tips for easing the discomfort of croup?

The only one I've heard is run the bath or shower hot and fill the bathroom with steam (then of course you have the hazard of scalding water - I'm not sure I'd try that with Millie as she'd just want to get in the bath!)

*hugs for you and dd*


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Last day of May - post away


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Mornin' mamas!! Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend! School's out!!! Yay! I have the summer off!! What about you, angrypixiemama, fellow teacher, when do you get out? Can you barely contain yourself?

This weekend, we have one of DH's work parties. I like his coworkers, so I'm excited, and there is always yummy food.







:
I don't know what we'll do tomorrow ... Next Friday, though, we're driving 12 hours for our yearly trek to Detroit, my home town, for my bro's graduation. We're going to be staying for a week. I'm excited. I get to see my grandma, and I usually only get to see her once a year, as she lives in WV. Plus, I've lost 43 lbs since the majority of my family and friends in MI have seen me. I can't wait to blow them away.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Mornin' mamas!! Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend! School's out!!! Yay! I have the summer off!! What about you, angrypixiemama, fellow teacher, when do you get out? Can you barely contain yourself?



Weekend will be spent getting organised for our rapidly approaching trip to Mexico (only 3 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

We don't finish for the summer till the end of July - boo! mind you we've just had a week off for half term and now I have an illicit extra week! Unpaid though!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chick* 
Weekend will be spent getting organised for our rapidly approaching trip to Mexico (only 3 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

We don't finish for the summer till the end of July - boo! mind you we've just had a week off for half term and now I have an illicit extra week! Unpaid though!

Where are you off to in Mexico? We're planning on going to Mexico too


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Plus, I've lost 43 lbs since the majority of my family and friends in MI have seen me. I can't wait to blow them away.









It blows me away! That is soooooooooo cool! Congrats, mama


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

No weekend plans here. Tball was cancelled due to storms, and we have tornado watches (or did have, they may have expired). But so far no real storms.

I think we're moving later this summer. I think we found our house. It's small, and I posted about it in decluttering/simplifying so I won't bore you with the details but I'm very excited about it. This place is nice but there is only one bathroom and it's upstairs which makes it bad on days that I can't breathe very well.









So I'm a decluttering fool right now!


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

re: WBV...I diligently took DS1 to his first one, received a LOT of pressure from the Dr. about vaccinating/circing and he basically said he's not interested in seeing us unless we vaccinated.
So we never went back!









I did sign our family up with a local nurse/practicioner, that was...9 months ago? Haven't made an appointment yet. She did say she was interested in seeing DS1 even just for weight checks. But he's growing fine, I weigh him now and then with the fish scale, he keeps outgrowing clothes and eats pretty good.

I doubt I'll take DS2 in for WBV either, it's such a hassel if nothing else lol!

DS1 decided to sleep for TWELVE hours last night! It's not much of a stretch since he usually sleeps 10 hours but I gotta admit - those extra 2 hours this morning laying in bed myself were SO appreciated!









Now he knows better than to wander to the barn so he's taken up wandering to the road instead. Not cool!


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Where are you off to in Mexico? We're planning on going to Mexico too









We go on TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoop!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

OK - better late than never, right?

Just updated the birthday list and added 11 (!) new November 2006 babes







WOW!

There are a few babies I don't have names for, so if please look and see if your baby/toddler/little one (whatever do we call them?







) is on the list. If you don't see them and would like them added - please give a holler!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

*We've had record postings this month! 350+ and 18 pages!

WOWSA!

OK - who wants to start the June thread?







*


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
OK - better late than never, right?

Just updated the birthday list and added 11 (!) new November 2006 babes







WOW!

There are a few babies I don't have names for, so if please look and see if your baby/toddler/little one (whatever do we call them?







) is on the list. If you don't see them and would like them added - please give a holler!

Would you mind adding my little one? Liam was born 11/21/06. Thanks!!! I can't believe that I haven't come across any 'Nov 06' threads before now...so glad I found y'all!! I'll be around in June


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texanatheart* 
Would you mind adding my little one? Liam was born 11/21/06. Thanks!!! I can't believe that I haven't come across any 'Nov 06' threads before now...so glad I found y'all!! I'll be around in June









Your wish is my command









138 November 2006'ers







!!!


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Your wish is my command









SWEET!!! Thanks!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texanatheart* 
SWEET!!! Thanks!









You are most welcome


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
You are most welcome









Another 'sweet'! We just hit 19 pages


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

We were definitely talkative this month.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
We were definitely talkative this month.









We certainly are! I







hanging out with all you mamas


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

*Anyone for a new JUNE thread







??







*


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

OK - here's the June thread
chat away, mamas









June Thread


----------

